# Το Κορίτσι Χωρίς Όνομα εναντίον της Επιτροπής Ονοματοθεσίας (Ισλανδία)



## Earion (Feb 2, 2013)

Επιτέλους, δικαιώθηκε. Έπειτα από 15 χρόνια στην ανωνυμία, το «κορίτσι» --για το ισλανδικό κράτος-- απέκτησε όνομα. Από εδώ και στο εξής η έφηβη Ισλανδή θα μπορεί επισήμως να υπογράφει ως Μπλαέρ, με το όνομα δηλαδή που επέλεξαν γι' αυτήν οι γονείς της. Δικαστήριο της Ισλανδίας αποφάσισε χθες πως το όνομά της, που στα ισλανδικά σημαίνει «ελαφριά αύρα», μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως θηλυκό --και όχι μόνο ως αρσενικό, όπως υποστήριζε η αρμόδια για την ονοματοθεσία επιτροπή της Ισλανδίας. *Σύμφωνα με τους αυστηρούς νόμους της χώρας, για να είναι νόμιμο ένα όνομα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται σε μια συγκεκριμένη λίστα και να μην παραβαίνει τους κανόνες της ισλανδικής γραμματικής*. «Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που τελείωσαν όλα. Επιτέλους θα έχω το όνομά μου στο διαβατήριό μου» δήλωσε η Μπλαέρ μετά την ανακοίνωση της απόφασης.

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ (1.2.2013)

Δεν το περίμενα αυτό από τους Ισλανδούς. Μέχρι σήμερα το μόνο παραπλήσιο που είχα ακούσει ήταν στην Αλβανία επί κομουνισμού, όπου για λόγους καθαρά πολιτικοϊδεολογικούς υπήρχε ένας κατάλογος εγκεκριμένων από το καθεστώς ονομάτων, από τον οποίο ήσαν υποχρεωμένοι να επιλέξουν ένα οι γονείς για να βαφτίσουν τα παιδιά τους.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2013)

To συνηθίζουν κι άλλες χώρες ή έχουν κανόνα που απαγορεύει να δώσεις στο παιδί σου όνομα που δεν είναι κοινώς αποδεκτό, που αντίκειται στους κανόνες της γραμματικής, που δεν αντιστοιχεί στο φύλο του κλπ κλπ. Σουηδία και λοιπές Σκανδιναβικές, Νέα Ζηλανδία, Πορτογαλία κλπ. Μακάρι να ακολουθούσαν κι άλλες αγγλόφωνες, ειδικά η μεγάλη από την άλλη μεριά του Ατλαντικού, αλλά τότε τι θα γίνονταν τα παιδιά των διάσημων; Σαν αυτό εδώ, κι αυτό, κι αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Όπως διαβάζω στη σχετική ειδησεογραφία (για να δούμε και το «δυστυχώς» της SBE), «a list of 1,712 male names and 1,853 female names that fit Icelandic grammar and pronunciation rules and that officials maintain *will protect children from embarrassment*».

Και φυσικά θυμήθηκα το ποίημα του Shel Silverstein που έγινε μεγάλη επιτυχία του Τζόνι Κας:

*A Boy Named Sue* by Shel Silverstein

Well, my daddy left home when I was three,
and he didn't leave much to Ma and me,
just this old guitar and a bottle of booze.
Now I don't blame him because he run and hid,
but the meanest thing that he ever did was
before he left he went and named me Sue.

Well, he must have thought it was quite a joke,
and it got lots of laughs from a lot of folks,
it seems I had to fight my whole life through.
Some gal would giggle and I'd get red
and some guy would laugh and I'd bust his head,
I tell you, life ain't easy for a boy named Sue.

Well, I grew up quick and I grew up mean.
My fist got hard and my wits got keen.
Roamed from town to town to hide my shame,
but I made me a vow to the moon and the stars,
I'd search the honky tonks and bars and kill
that man that gave me that awful name.

But it was Gatlinburg in mid July and I had
just hit town and my throat was dry.
I'd thought i'd stop and have myself a brew.
At an old saloon in a street of mud
and at a table dealing stud sat the dirty,
mangy dog that named me Sue.

Well, I knew that snake was my own sweet dad
from a worn-out picture that my mother had
and I knew the scar on his cheek and his evil eye.
He was big and bent and gray and old
and I looked at him and my blood ran cold,
and I said, "My name is Sue. How do you do?
Now you're gonna die." Yeah, that's what I told him.

Well, I hit him right between the eyes and he went down
but to my surprise he came up with a knife
and cut off a piece of my ear. But I busted a chair
right across his teeth. And we crashed through
the wall and into the street kicking and a-gouging
in the mud and the blood and the beer.

I tell you I've fought tougher men but I really can't remember when.
He kicked like a mule and bit like a crocodile.
I heard him laughin' and then I heard him cussin',
he went for his gun and I pulled mine first.
He stood there looking at me and I saw him smile.

And he said, "Son, this world is rough and if
a man's gonna make it, he's gotta be tough
and I knew I wouldn't be there to help you along.
So I gave you that name and I said 'Goodbye'.
I knew you'd have to get tough or die. And it's
that name that helped to make you strong."

Yeah, he said, "Now you have just fought one
helluva fight, and I know you hate me and you've
got the right to kill me now and I wouldn't blame you
if you do. But you ought to thank me
before I die for the gravel in your guts and the spit
in your eye because I'm the nut that named you Sue."
Yeah, what could I do? What could I do?

I got all choked up and I threw down my gun,
called him pa and he called me a son,
and I came away with a different point of view
and I think about him now and then.
Every time I tried, every time I win and if I
ever have a son I think I am gonna name him
Bill or George - anything but Sue.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 2, 2013)

Earion said:


> στην Αλβανία επί κομουνισμού για λόγους καθαρά πολιτικοϊδεολογικούς υπήρχε ένας κατάλογος εγκεκριμένων από το καθεστώς ονομάτων, από τον οποίο ήσαν υποχρεωμένοι να επιλέξουν ένα οι γονείς για να βαφτίσουν τα παιδιά τους.


Ψιλά γράμματα, αλλά όταν λες "βαφτίσουν" εννοείς "ονομάσουν", υποθέτω;



SBE said:


> To συνηθίζουν κι άλλες χώρες ή έχουν κανόνα που απαγορεύει να δώσεις στο παιδί σου όνομα που δεν είναι κοινώς αποδεκτό, που αντίκειται στους κανόνες της γραμματικής, που δεν αντιστοιχεί στο φύλο του κλπ κλπ.


Όντως, και θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή το θέμα. Από τη μία θεωρώ ότι είναι καλό να προστατεύονται τα παιδιά από την κουλαμάρα των γονέων (στην περίπτωση ας πούμε που θελήσουν να το ονομάσουν "τετραγωνική ρίζα του μείον δύο") από την άλλη όμως πρέπει να αφήνεται ικανός βαθμός ελευθερίας ώστε να μην μείνουν απ' έξω ονόματα όπως River και τα συναφή, θα ήταν κρίμα. Προσωπικά είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω δύο έλληνες Ήλιους, ο ένας εκ των οποίων διάλεξε το όνομα μόνος του, ενώ τον άλλον τον είχαν ονομάσει έτσι οι γονείς του (και τα αδέλφια του λέγονται Ουρανός, Γαία και Σελήνη). Αυτόν τον κανόνα του "κοινώς αποδεκτά" θα τον πετούσα έξω ασυζητητί. Να μην είναι προκλητικά ή προσβλητικά, ίσως - αλλά και τι θεωρείται προκλητικό σε κάθε κοινωνία; Δύσκολο θέμα.

Δεν ξέρω πώς θα μπορούσε να διατυπωθεί κάποιας μορφής προστασία αφήνοντας αρκετή ελευθερία - το ίδιο πρόβλημα που έχουμε γενικά με τους νόμους, κατά βάθος.

Το θέμα μου θυμίζει την παλιότερη άποψή μου να έχει κάθε άνθρωπος το δικαίωμα να επιλέξει όνομα και επώνυμο με την ενηλικίωσή του, χωρίς περαιτέρω διατυπώσεις πέρα από μια απλή υπεύθυνη δήλωση (αυτό να γίνεται εφ' άπαξ, μην αλλάζουν όνομα κάθε τρεις και λίγο, τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο εύκολα). Βέβαια αυτό δεν αποτελεί λύση στο παραπάνω πρόβλημα (αφού αφορά την επιλογή του ενήλικου πλέον), μας δίνει όμως τουλάχιστον τη δυνατότητα να ξεφορτωθούμε ένα ανεπιθύμητο όνομα (και επώνυμο, γιατί όχι).


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2013)

Εσύ τώρα μου θύμισες το ανέκδοτο με τον Ανδρέα Πουτσόπουλο, που πήγε στο ληξιαρχείο να αλλάξει το όνομά του. Σε _Γεώργιος_ Πουτσόπουλος. :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2013)

...
Και το άλλο με τον Χίτλερ που ήθελε ν' αλλάξει το Αδόλφος, κι έναν γνωστό μου που έχει επώνυμο Φούτσος (αλήθεια!) και μας έλεγε πως ήθελε να το ευπρεπίσει, να το κάνει Φέος, και για το βαφτιστικό και τα υποκοριστικά εκεί. 

Σχετικά νήματα:
Φανταστικά και χρήσιμα ονόματα
Ονόματα για καριέρα στην Ελλάδα, απ' όπου αποσπώ: 



jglenis said:


> The British angle:
> 
> 'Most unfortunate names' revealed
> 
> ...



Aπό το άρθρο στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο jglenis εκεί: 
Pearl Button, Jo King, Barry Cade, Carrie Oakey, Priti Manek, Tim Burr, Anna Prentice, Annette Curtain, Bill Board, Daisy Picking, Ivy Plant, Ivy Roots, Penny Bunn, June May, etc. 

And the winners are (drum roll, please):
My name was Susan Frame. I am a lawyer. I met and married Robert who is a banker. His surname is Mee. 
Now we are Sue Mee, a lawyer, and Rob Mee, a banker.


Well, I'll be Damned, Pretty Damned! (dedaemanned) 
If I had a name like that, I'd be Screaming (Lord Sutch a disgrace), Fuk Mi! :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2013)

Ανάλογες απαγορεύσεις νομίζω πως ίσχυαν επί τρίτου Ράιχ, στην Γερμανία, ενώ φυσικά στην Ελλάδα, αν και το κράτος σού επιτρέπει να ονομαστείς όπως θέλεις, υπάρχουν πολλοί ιερείς που δεν βαφτίζουν μη χριστιανικά ονόματα.

Πάντως οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες το είχαν τόσο ελεύθερο το σύστημα ώστε επέλεγαν ονόματα κατεξοχήν προσβλητικά, γιατί προφανώς είχαν πολύ περίεργη αντίληψη του χιούμορ. Έτσι υπήρχαν ονόματα όπως Χοίρων, Τράγος, Βοΐδιων, Βουβαλίς, Κόραξ, Χελωνίων, Πίθηκος, Καρκίνος, Κάνθαρος, Χοιρίλος, Κώνωψ, Φαλακρίων, Γνάθων, Γάστρων, Κεφαλίων, Γέρων, Γεροντίδης, Κωμωδία, Κωμική, ως και Κοπρίων. Ακόμη βλέπετε δεν είχε ευαισθητοποιηθεί η κοινή γνώμη σε σχέση με την ντροπή που νιώθουν τα παιδιά. Σκεφτείτε να σας έλεγαν Κατσαρίδα, Κωμωδία, Κοιλαρά, Μαγουλά, Καρκίνο ή Κόπρο.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2013)

Είσαι βέβαιος ότι αυτά ήταν βαφτιστικά ονόματα και όχι παρατσούκλια;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μακάρι να ακολουθούσαν κι άλλες αγγλόφωνες, ειδικά η μεγάλη από την άλλη μεριά του Ατλαντικού, αλλά τότε τι θα γίνονταν τα παιδιά των διάσημων; Σαν αυτό εδώ, κι αυτό, κι αυτό.



Τώρα μου θύμισες αυτό: Parents lose custody of girl for naming her _*Talula Does the Hula From Hawaii*_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> στην Ελλάδα, αν και το κράτος σού επιτρέπει να ονομαστείς όπως θέλεις, υπάρχουν πολλοί ιερείς που δεν βαφτίζουν μη χριστιανικά ονόματα


Και καλά κάνουν! Ορίστε μας, το βρήκατε όλοι τώρα! Όχι κύριε, ή σωστός χριστιανός ή τίποτα! 

Για όσους θέλουν παρ' όλ' αυτά να την κάνουν τη λαδιά - δηλαδή για πάρα πολλούς - υπάρχει μια απλή λύση, καλύτερη κατά τη γνώμη μου από τα "Μαρία Σελήνη" και "Άννα Νεφερτίτη", δηλαδή από τη συνταγή "εντάξει θα σας το βγάλω αν κοτσάρετε κι ένα χριστιανικό από δίπλα": βαφτίστε το Μαρία ή Άννα, μετά καταχωνιάστε το χαρτί της βάφτισης στο συρτάρι με τον αφαλό και τα πρώτα νυχάκια, και πάτε στο ληξιαρχείο και δηλώστε Σελήνη ή Νεφερτίτη ή ό,τι σας κάνει κέφι. Κανείς ποτέ δεν θα το μάθει. (Και ναι, αν δηλώσεις την βάπτιση με καθυστέρηση έχει πρόστιμο, αν όμως δεν την δηλώσεις καθόλου δεν έχει τίποτα, και απαλλάσσεις και το παιδί σου από μια ταμπέλα που δεν ξέρεις αν θα την θέλει όταν μεγαλώσει. Στην τελική, ας αποφασίσει εκείνο όταν ενηλικιωθεί αν θέλει να ενημερώσει το κράτος για το θρήσκευμά του, καθώς και ποιο θέλει να είναι το θρήσκευμά του.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είσαι βέβαιος ότι αυτά ήταν βαφτιστικά ονόματα και όχι παρατσούκλια;



Βέβαιος; Όχι. Δεν τα κοίταξα στην γραμματεία, τα πήρα από το βιβλίο του Ιωάννη Τουλουμάκου* _Τρόπος Ζωής και Χιούμορ των Αρχαίων Ελλήνων_. Πάει καιρός που διάβασα το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο (μερικά χρόνια) κι έτσι δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά νομίζω πως ο Τουλουμάκος διατύπωνε τις επιφυλάξεις του ως προς την χρήση των ονομάτων αυτών. Το βιβλίο το έχω κάπου σπίτι, όταν γυρίσω θα το κοιτάξω.


* είναι καθηγητής φιλοσοφικής του ΑΠΘ, εαν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 2, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Parents lose custody of girl for naming her _*Talula Does the Hula From Hawaii*_


Κάποιοι, λέει στο άρθρο, ονόμασαν τα δίδυμά τους Benson and Hedges. Μα πόσο ανεύθυνοι μπορούν να γίνουν οι άνθρωποι; Δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι τα παιδιά θα κουβαλάνε μια ζωή το αστειάκι που σκέφτηκαν αυτοί πίνοντας μπύρες; Δεν είναι σκυλάκια να τα βγάλεις Μαξ και Λάρι, όπως έκαναν κάτι γνωστοί μου κι έσπαγαν πλάκα (Μαξ+Λάρι=Μαξιλάρι, για όσους δεν το έπιασαν με την πρώτη).


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2013)

...
The judge criticised parents who give their offspring bizarre names, saying it exposed children to ridicule among their peers.

"The court is profoundly concerned about the very poor judgment that this child's parents have shown in choosing this name. It makes a fool of the child and sets her up with a social disability and handicap, unnecessarily," he said.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/jul/24/familyandrelationships.newzealand

A spokesman for TheBabyWebsite.com said: "When the parents of some of those people mentioned named their children, many probably didn't even realise the implications at the time. 

"Parents really do need to think carefully though when choosing names for their children. 
"Their name will be with them for life and what may be quirky and fun for a toddler might be regretted terribly when that person becomes older or even a grandparent perhaps."
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7909561.stm

 On a comic note:

Dupont & Dupond (Ντυπόν & Ντιπόν)


  

_*Thomson and Thompson*_ (French: Dupont et Dupond) are fictional characters in _The Adventures of Tintin_, the series of comic albums written and illustrated by Belgian artist Hergé. They are two incompetent detectives who provide much of the comic relief throughout the series. While the two are apparently unrelated as they have different surnames, they look like identical twins whose only discernible difference is the shape of their moustaches.
...
The detective with the flared, pointy moustache is Thomson, who often describes himself as "Thomson, without a 'P', as in Venezuela" and who often remarks, "To be precise..." The detective with the flat, droopy moustache has described himself as "Thompson, with a 'P', as in psychology" or "Philadelphia", using words with either a silent "P" or in which the "P" is combined with another letter, losing the "P" sound.
...
_Uys and Buys_ in Afrikaans
_Tik and Tak_ in Arabic (تيك و تاك)
_Johnson and Rohnson_ in Bengali
_Kadlec and Tkadlec_ in Czech
_Jansen and Janssen_ in Dutch
_Thomson and Thompson_ in English and Indonesian
_Citserono and Tsicerono_ in Esperanto
_Schultze and Schulze_ in German
_Clodius and Claudius_ in Latin
_Tajniak and Jawniak_ in Polish
_Hernández and Fernández_ in Spanish (Juventud edition only), Galician and Asturian
_Skapti and Skafti_ in Icelandic
_Johns and Jones_ or _Parry-Williams and Williams-Parry_ in Welsh
_Tomson and Tompson_ in Serbian
_Zigue and Zague_ in older Portuguese editions

In some languages, like Greek, Japanese and Persian, the French forms are more directly adapted, using local orthographic ambiguities:
In Chinese 
_Doo-bong and Doo-bong_ or _Dù Bāng and Dù Bāng_ (杜邦 and 杜帮, or 杜邦 and 杜幫 in Traditional Chinese), or
_Du Bang and Du Pang_ (杜邦 and 杜庞)

_Ntypón and Ntipón_ in Greek (Ντυπόν and Ντιπόν, pronounced [diˈpon])
_Dyupon and Dyubon_ in Japanese (デュポン and デュボン)
_Doupont and Douponṭ_ in Persian (دوپونت and دوپونط)
_Dwipong and Dwippong_ in Korean (뒤퐁 and 뒤뽕)


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2013)

...
Κατά σύμπτωση, από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, και κατά λάθος:

Jocelyn Dodd wondered at the strange names some parents give their children when she read this on the _Optus Zoo_ online entertainment news on 25 January:
"Kidman's hubby Keith Urban kicks off his latest Aussie tour in Brisbane tonight and the Paperboy actress is expected to bring their daughters *Sunday* and *Faith Down Under* at some point soon."
http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...inson-pulls-plug/story-e6frfmqi-1226561245876

Sunday Rose Kidman Urban & Faith Margaret Kidman Urban.


Από το ίδιο, άλλο ένα κάπως σχετικό που πάει και στους Τίτλους αλλαντάλλων:

David Weston came across a headline in the _Leader-Post of Regina_, Saskatchewan, dated 26 January: 
“*Denise batters appointed senator*”. Initially startled, he was comforted by the lead sentence: “The contingent of Saskatchewan women in the Red Chamber has grown with the appointment of *Denise Batters*.”


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2013)

Τι πάει να πει χριστιανικό όνομα; Οι διάφοροι Άγιοι κλπ παγανιστικά ονόματα δεν είχαν πριν αγιάσουν; 
Από την άλλη, στη θρησκεία δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να συμμετέχεις. Αν όμως συμμετέχεις, ακολουθείς τους κανόνες. Αυτό γενικά, όχι περί ονομάτων. 
Από την άλλη οι γονείς που επιλέγουν γελοία ονόματα είναι για δέσιμο. 
Ομοίως είναι για δέσιμο οι γονείς που πρέπει ντε και καλά να τιμήσουν τους γονείς τους στο χαρτί, όχι στην ουσία, αφού στην ουσία διαιωνίζουν τις στρατιές Ρίτσες και Άκηδες. 
Ομοίως, όπως γουστάρει να βγάλει το παιδί του Εβελίνα, Συλβάνα κλπ να το βγάλει Εβελίνα, Συλβάνα κλπ κι όχι Ευμορφία ή Αφροξυλάνθη και μετά να το αλλάζει (όπως κάτι γνωστοί μου).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τι πάει να πει χριστιανικό όνομα; Οι διάφοροι Άγιοι κλπ παγανιστικά ονόματα δεν είχαν πριν αγιάσουν;



Χριστιανικό όνομα πάει να πει όνομα που αποδέχεται η εκκλησία γιατί υπάρχει άγιος που με την αγιοσύνη του έχει "εξαγνίσει" το όνομα ή όνομα που το δέχεται η εκκλησία για κάποιον άλλον λόγο. Πάντως τα κυριότερα ονόματα έχουν αγίους, όσο αρχαιοπρεπή κι αν μοιάζουν. Αυτή η πρακτική είναι εύλογο ότι δεν ίσχυε από πάντα. Το γιατί συμβαίνει τώρα, είναι κάτι που μπορεί να απαντήσει μόνο η ίδια η εκκλησία.



SBE said:


> Από την άλλη, στη θρησκεία δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να συμμετέχεις. Αν όμως συμμετέχεις, ακολουθείς τους κανόνες. Αυτό γενικά, όχι περί ονομάτων.



Εύκολο να το λες, δύσκολο να το κάνεις. Χωρίς βάφτιση δεν μπορείς να κάνεις θρησκευτικό γάμο ούτε ταφή. Κι αν εσύ δεν θες, η γυναίκα/άντρας σου μπορεί να θέλει. Επίσης άλλη μια λέξη: σόι.


----------



## MelidonisM (Feb 2, 2013)

...στην ουσία της ισλανδικής κρατικής ένστασης: 
θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν αγόρι θελήσει να ονομαστεί, ή το βαφτίσουν, Μαρία, Ντίνα, Πάολα, και κορίτσι Βασίλης, Μήτσος, Αγέρας;.. 

blær (απαλός άνεμος) είναι αρσενικό.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Για όσους θέλουν παρ' όλ' αυτά να την κάνουν τη λαδιά - δηλαδή για πάρα πολλούς - υπάρχει μια απλή λύση, καλύτερη κατά τη γνώμη μου από τα "Μαρία Σελήνη" και "Άννα Νεφερτίτη", δηλαδή από τη συνταγή "εντάξει θα σας το βγάλω αν κοτσάρετε κι ένα χριστιανικό από δίπλα": βαφτίστε το Μαρία ή Άννα, μετά καταχωνιάστε το χαρτί της βάφτισης στο συρτάρι με τον αφαλό και τα πρώτα νυχάκια, και πάτε στο ληξιαρχείο και δηλώστε Σελήνη ή Νεφερτίτη ή ό,τι σας κάνει κέφι. Κανείς ποτέ δεν θα το μάθει. (Και ναι, αν δηλώσεις την βάπτιση με καθυστέρηση έχει πρόστιμο, αν όμως δεν την δηλώσεις καθόλου δεν έχει τίποτα, και απαλλάσσεις και το παιδί σου από μια ταμπέλα που δεν ξέρεις αν θα την θέλει όταν μεγαλώσει. Στην τελική, ας αποφασίσει εκείνο όταν ενηλικιωθεί αν θέλει να ενημερώσει το κράτος για το θρήσκευμά του, καθώς και ποιο θέλει να είναι το θρήσκευμά του.)


Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλούστερα, Αόρατη: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12178-βαφτιστικό-(όνομα)&p=160108&viewfull=1#post160108.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εύκολο να το λες, δύσκολο να το κάνεις. Χωρίς βάφτιση δεν μπορείς να κάνεις θρησκευτικό γάμο ούτε ταφή. Κι αν εσύ δεν θες, η γυναίκα/άντρας σου μπορεί να θέλει. Επίσης άλλη μια λέξη: σόι.



Μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για νεογέννητα και ονοματοδοσίες, οπότε στην ουσία για τους γονείς τους. Αν οι γονείς θέλουν να του δώσουν όνομα που δεν το δέχεται ο παπάς της ενορίας, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παπάδες και επιπλέον υπάρχει κι η μέθοδος που λέει ο Ζαζ. 

ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι για τα περισσότερα ονόματα υπάρχει άγος. Είχα έναν γείτονα Διομήδη, γιόρταζε το Σεπτέμβριο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για νεογέννητα και ονοματοδοσίες, οπότε στην ουσία για τους γονείς τους. Αν οι γονείς θέλουν να του δώσουν όνομα που δεν το δέχεται ο παπάς της ενορίας, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παπάδες και επιπλέον υπάρχει κι η μέθοδος που λέει ο Ζαζ.
> 
> ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι για τα περισσότερα ονόματα υπάρχει άγος. Είχα έναν γείτονα Διομήδη, γιόρταζε το Σεπτέμβριο.



Η μέθοδος που λέει ο Ζαζ μού θυμίζει κρυπτοχριστιανούς. Δηλαδή θα βάλεις στο κόλπο όλο τους συγγενείς και φίλους που θα έρθουν στην βάφτιση, να κάνουν πως τάχα μου βαφτίζουν το μωρό Πέτρο, ενώ όλοι ξέρουν ότι το λένε Ραδάμανθυ. Τότε γιατί να το κάνεις; Η μέθοδος του άλλου παπά μερικές φορές δεν πιάνει, γιατί μπορεί να μην θέλεις να ταξιδέψεις. Τον Οκτώβριο βαφτίζει την κόρη του ένας από τους κολλητούς μου και ψάχνονται με τις ενορίες γιατί δεν θέλουν όλοι οι παπάδες να κάνουν γάμο και βάφτιση μαζί. Τα πιο πολλά απ' αυτά δεν είναι κανόνες της εκκλησίας, είναι τερτίπια του παπά. Πουθενά η εκκλησία δεν απαγορεύει γάμο και βάφτιση. Η Ιερά Σύνοδος έχει αποδεχτεί τα αρχαία ονόματα με απόφασή της. Τέλος, η εκκλησία δεν επιτρέπει στον παπά να πάρει λεφτά για το μυστήριο (αλλιώς δεν είναι μυστήριο, είναι αμειβόμενη υπηρεσία). Γι' αυτό λέω ότι έχει περισσότερο να κάνει με την άποψη του παπά. Μπορείς να κάνεις καταγγελία; Σίγουρα. Περίμενε να βγάλει απόφαση η αρχιεπισκοπή, να βαφτίσεις το παιδί σου με το αλφαβητάρι στο χέρι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2013)

Μ' αρέσει που θεωρείς τη βάπτιση δεδομένη. 
Αφού είπαμε ότι για την πολιτεία δεν έχει σημασία. 

ΥΓ Γάμος και βαφτίσια μαζί; Έγινε πρόσφατα στο χωριό μας. Πού να δεις βάπτιση ενηλίκου, γάμο και βάπτιση ανηλίκου με αυτή τη σειρά - συνέβη σε γνωστό μου που οι γονείς του είχαν παντρευτεί εκτός Ελλάδας με πολιτικό γάμο και ο πατέρας του δεν ήταν χριστιανός. Έγινε ένα πρωί καθημερινής στην εκκλησία της γειτονιάς με τρεις μάρτυρες παρόντες. Ο παπάς προφανώς χάρηκε που αποκτούσε δύο νέους πελάτες η Εκκλησία (κυρίως τον ενήλικο, φυσικά). 

Αλλά βέβαια όταν θέλεις να κάνεις τον μεγάλο γάμο+ βαφτίσια, Σάββατο βράδυ, με πεντακόσιους καλεσμένους και μετά να πας στη δεξίωση, ε, ο παπάς θα κοιτάξει να σε αρμέξει όσο παίρνει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μ' αρέσει που θεωρείς τη βάπτιση δεδομένη.
> Αφού είπαμε ότι για την πολιτεία δεν έχει σημασία.



Έχει όμως σημασία για την ελληνική κοινωνία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 3, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μ' αρέσει που θεωρείς τη βάπτιση δεδομένη.


Σχεδόν όλη η ελλάδα δεδομένη τη θεωρεί. Είναι απίστευτο το πόσο πολλοί άνθρωποι νομίζουν ακόμη ότι πρέπει να βαφτιστεί το παιδί για να έχει όνομα - άνθρωποι μορφωμένοι, προοδευτικοί, ενεργοί πολίτες και λοιπά. Μάλιστα αν τους πεις ότι δεν ισχύει, επιμένουν, λένε ότι "θα έχει προβλήματα αργότερα", ότι "δεν θα το γράφουν στο σχολείο" και άλλους αστικούς μύθους. 

Και φυσικά η χρήση της λέξης "βαφτίζω" ως συνώνυμο του "δίνω όνομα" δεν βοηθά τα πράγματα. Όταν πρωτοπήγα την κόρη μου στην παιδική χαρά, με ρωτούσαν όλοι "Είναι βαφτισμένη;" κι εγώ ερχόμουν σε αμηχανία, γιατί δεν ήταν, ούτε σκοπεύαμε να την βαφτίσουμε, και δεν ήξερα τι να πω, μέχρι που κατάλαβα ότι οι άνθρωποι ήθελαν απλώς να μάθουν το όνομά της. Άρχισα τότε να απαντάω απλώς "Τη λένε Γιασεμή" και όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.



Zazula said:


> Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλούστερα, Αόρατη: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12178-βαφτιστικό-(όνομα)&p=160108&viewfull=1#post160108.


Λες να μην ξέρω τη δυνατότητα πολιτικής ονοματοδοσίας; Εγώ μίλησα για όσους θέλουν ντε και σώνει να κάνουν την θρησκευτική τελετή χωρίς οι ίδιοι να είναι θρήσκοι - για λόγους, ξέρω γω, "κοινωνικούς" ή "οικογενειακούς" ή "γιατί είναι παράδοση" ή "γιατί έτσι κάνουν όλοι".

Και ναι, η βάπτιση (η θρησκευτική βεβαίως, δεν το χρησιμοποιώ μεταφορικά) εξακολουθεί να παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο για μεγάλη μερίδα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, γι' αυτό και το αναφέρω - για να έχουν κι αυτοί το παραδοσιακό τους τζέρτζελο, να έχει κι ο παπάς την πελατεία του, να γλιτώσει και το παιδάκι το χριστιανικό όνομα και την ταμπέλα του χριστιανού (μιλώ βεβαίως για τις περιπτώσεις που αυτά είναι ανεπιθύμητα και του τα φοράνε μόνο "για την παράδοση", αν είναι επιθυμητά από τους γονείς, πάω πάσο).



Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή θα βάλεις στο κόλπο όλο τους συγγενείς και φίλους που θα έρθουν στην βάφτιση, να κάνουν πως τάχα μου βαφτίζουν το μωρό Πέτρο, ενώ όλοι ξέρουν ότι το λένε Ραδάμανθυ. Τότε γιατί να το κάνεις;


Χμ, έχεις ένα point εδώ. Δεν έχω σκεφτεί πώς θα το διαχειριστείς το θέμα απέναντι στους συγγενείς μετά - γιατί προφανώς θα πρέπει να το σκάσεις το παραμύθι κάποια στιγμή, αφού θα το φωνάζεις Ραδάμανθυ και όχι Πέτρο. Θα στίψω το μυαλό μου να βρω λύση και γι' αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Χμ, έχεις ένα point εδώ. Δεν έχω σκεφτεί πώς θα το διαχειριστείς το θέμα απέναντι στους συγγενείς μετά - γιατί προφανώς θα πρέπει να το σκάσεις το παραμύθι κάποια στιγμή, αφού θα το φωνάζεις Ραδάμανθυ και όχι Πέτρο. Θα στίψω το μυαλό μου να βρω λύση και γι' αυτό.


Θα πρέπει πάντως κάποια στιγμή να περάσει από το μυαλό των «συγγενών» η υποψία ότι η Ελλάδα δεν είναι χριστιανική δημοκρατία, και ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να δίνει στο παιδί του όποιο όνομα θέλει :) Σε σχέση με το άλλο που γράφεις παραπάνω πρώτο, έχεις δίκιο: π.χ. πρόσφατα συζητούσα με οικογενειακή φίλη, στέλεχος μεγάλου κόμματος της αριστεράς, που επέμενε ντε και καλά ότι πρέπει να βαφτίζεις το παιδί σου και ότι ντε και καλά πρέπει να έχεις ληξιαρχική πράξη βάφτισης γιατί σου τη ζητάνε και μπορεί να έχεις προβλήματα με δημόσιες υπηρεσίες - λάθος, φυσικά, έχει γνωμοδοτήσει σχετικά και ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2013)

Ναι, να περάσει από το μυαλό των συγγενών είναι μια κουβέντα. Π.χ. ξέρω ότι αν πω στους συγγενείς μου ότι δεν θα βαφτίσω το παιδί μου, αν και όποτε κάνω, θα χαλάσω καρδιές ανθρώπων που αγαπάω πάρα πολύ. Οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις είναι πολύπλοκες. Δεν υπάρχουν διλήμματα του στυλ "αν μ' αγαπάς αποδέχεσαι τις ιδέες μου, αλλιώς δεν μ' αγαπάς". Το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί κάποια στιγμή, σε 30-40 χρόνια, όταν μάς αφήσουν οι παλιότερες γενιές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 3, 2013)

Τότε λοιπόν η λύση μου κάνει για σένα! Βαφτίζεις στην εκκλησία με τυμπανοκρουσίες, πετάς το χαρτί της βάπτισης και πας στο ληξιαρχείο και δηλώνεις όνομα. Με μια παραλλαγή φυσικά: στο ληξιαρχείο δηλώνεις το ίδιο όνομα που είπε κι ο παπάς πάνω από την κολυμπήθρα. 

Θα μπορούσα να μπω στη διαδικασία να σου πω ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οι καρδιές τους δεν θα πάθουν τίποτα, ότι αυτά τα βήματα είναι πολύ πιο απλά και μικρά απ' όσο φαντάζουν, ότι οι συνέπειες τελικά είναι πολύ μικρότερες απ' όσο φοβόμασταν, και άλλα τέτοια από εμπειρίες δικές μου και άλλων, αλλά θα ήμουν τελείως εκτός θέματος - κι εκτός φόρουμ, μη σου πω.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2013)

Είναι και ένας δείκτης του πόσο σ' αγαπάει στ' αλήθεια κάποιος: σ' αγαπάει επειδή του μοιάζεις (δηλαδή συμμορφώνεσαι με το ρεύμα) ή σ' αγαπάει ακόμα κι αν είσαι η μόνη ανιψιά που δε βάφτισε το παιδί της;


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2013)

Πάντως εγώ έλεγα όχι όποτε μου προτείνανε να βαφτίσω για λόγους θρησκευτικούς (θεωρούσα δηλαδή ότι δεν μπορώ να είμαι πνευματική οδηγός κάποιου απο τη στιγμή που έχω χλιαρές σχεσεις με τη θρησκεία). Κι όταν τελικά είπα ναι (με αμφιβολίες), ανακάλυψα ότι πρόκειται για ένα τσίρκο που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη θρησκεία και είναι περισσότερο επίδειξη ματαιοδοξίας απο την πλευρά των γονιών και των παπούδων και ευκαιρία για εμπορική εκμετάλλευση απο όλους τους άλλους (συμπεριλαμβανομένης της εκκλησίας). Επιπλέον δε νομίζω ότι έχω πιο στενή σχέση με το βαφτιστηρι μου απ'ό,τι θα είχα αν δεν το είχα βαφτίσει. 
Τσάμπα δηλαδή οι ενοχές ότι δεν έχω το σωστό πνευματικό προφίλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Είναι και ένας δείκτης του πόσο σ' αγαπάει στ' αλήθεια κάποιος: σ' αγαπάει επειδή του μοιάζεις (δηλαδή συμμορφώνεσαι με το ρεύμα) ή σ' αγαπάει ακόμα κι αν είσαι η μόνη ανιψιά που δε βάφτισε το παιδί της;



Ρε παιδιά, βγαίνουμε απ' το θέμα, αλλά η αγάπη δεν είναι τόσο μονόπλευρη και απλή υπόθεση. Ούτε σημαίνει πως αν σ' αγαπάει δεν μπορεί να πληγώνεται από τις επιλογές σου. Δηλαδή ο κομμουνιστής πατέρας που έχει γιο χρυσαυγίτη, παύει να τον αγαπάει όταν πληγώνεται από τις επιλογές του ή μήπως δεν τον αγαπάει αρκετά αληθινά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 4, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ρε παιδιά, βγαίνουμε απ' το θέμα, αλλά η αγάπη δεν είναι τόσο μονόπλευρη και απλή υπόθεση. Ούτε σημαίνει πως αν σ' αγαπάει δεν μπορεί να πληγώνεται από τις επιλογές σου. Δηλαδή ο κομμουνιστής πατέρας που έχει γιο χρυσαυγίτη, παύει να τον αγαπάει όταν πληγώνεται από τις επιλογές του ή μήπως δεν τον αγαπάει αρκετά αληθινά;


Σε αυτό σου δίνω δίκιο 100%. Το κατά πόσον αποδέχεται κάποιος της επιλογές σου δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από το πόσο σε αγαπάει, υπάρχουν και άλλες παράμετροι που παίζουν ρόλο. Από έναν στενό συγγενή πάντως, και ιδίως από έναν γονιό, είναι θεμιτό να έχεις την αξίωση να αποδέχεται εσένα και τις επιλογές σου, έστω κι αν δεν ταυτίζονται με τις δικές του, έστω κι αν πληγώνεται από αυτές. Ιδίως όταν εσύ αποδέχεσαι τις δικές του, οι οποίες απέχουν από τις δικές σου όσο ακριβώς απέχουν και οι δικές σου από τις δικές του, αν με εννοείς.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 4, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν έχω σκεφτεί πώς θα το διαχειριστείς το θέμα απέναντι στους συγγενείς μετά - γιατί προφανώς θα πρέπει να το σκάσεις το παραμύθι κάποια στιγμή, αφού θα το φωνάζεις Ραδάμανθυ και όχι Πέτρο. Θα στίψω το μυαλό μου να βρω λύση και γι' αυτό.



Μπορείς να πεις ότι έκανες τάμα, επειδή ήρθε στον ύπνο σου ο άγιος Ραδάμανθυς και σου ζήτησε να φωνάζεις το παιδί με το όνομά του αλλιώς θα πάθει μεγάλο κακό, κι εσύ δεν τα παίρνεις αψήφιστα αυτά που σου λένε οι άγιοι...
Μπα, δεν είναι πειστικό, ε; 

Πάντως, όπως μου είχε πει η γιαγιά μου, παλιότερα, οι γονείς δεν είχαν ιδέα τι όνομα θα έπαιρνε το παιδί τους μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή, γιατί απλούστατα το όνομα το έδινε ο νονός ή η νονά μπροστά στην κολυμπήθρα, όταν τους ρωτούσε ο παπάς! Βέβαια, φαντάζομαι ότι υπήρχε προσυνεννόηση, αλλά όχι πάντα. Συχνά με κωμικοτραγικά αποτελέσματα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μπορείς να πεις ότι έκανες τάμα, επειδή ήρθε στον ύπνο σου ο άγιος Ραδάμανθυς και σου ζήτησε να φωνάζεις το παιδί με το όνομά του αλλιώς θα πάθει μεγάλο κακό, κι εσύ δεν τα παίρνεις αψήφιστα αυτά που σου λένε οι άγιοι...
> Μπα, δεν είναι πειστικό, ε;



Χα! Δεν υπάρχει άγιος Ραδάμανθυς· ούτε όσιος ούτε τίποτα. Ο Ραδάμανθυς είναι από τα ονόματα που δεν γιορτάζουν. Βέβαια, ξανασημειώνω ότι επισήμως η εκκλησία αποδέχεται τα αρχαιοελληνικά ονόματα. Αυτά που δεν αποδέχεται με τίποτα είναι τα ξένα ονόματα που δεν έχουν άγιο (π.χ. Βεατρίκη). Κι αυτά όμως δεν αποκλείεται να βρεις παπά να τα δέχεται. Ξέρω ότι τουλάχιστον στο εξωτερικό, υπάρχουν ΧΟ εκκλησίες που βαφτίζουν ξένα ονόματα που δεν γιορτάζουν. Πάντα το θέμα είναι τι λέει ο εκάστοτε παπάς, όχι η εκκλησία.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

H αρχιεπισκοπή Θυατείρων δέχεται να βγάλεις το παιδί σου ό,τι όνομα Άγγλου αγίου θέλεις, αρκεί να έγινε άγιος πριν από το σχίσμα. Έτσι αν έχεις καμιά ιδιαίτερη κάψα να βγάλεις τα παιδιά σου Κένεθ, Έθελμπερτ, Ντρόσταν, Μπρένταν κλπ μπορείς.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2013)

Άρα μπορείς να του δώσεις και το όνομα του άγιου Αλβανού, το όνομα του Βρετανού πρωτομάρτυρα που μαρτύρησε κάπου εφτά αιώνες πριν από το Σχίσμα του 1054.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

Εννοείται, αλλά γιατί να κολλήσεις σε τόσο κοινά όνόματα ενώ μπορείς να βγάλεις τον γιό σου Κολούμπα και την κόρη σου Όσγκιθ;
Πλήρης κατάλογος εδώ, και πρόσεξε πως οι 1000 μάρτυρες επι Διοκλητιανού καλύπτουν και όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 5, 2013)

Η Μαγκαφούλα (εκ Καρπάθου, ως επί το πλείστον) διεκδικεί βραβείο σπανιότητας πάντως


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

Μα συγγνώμη, όνομα είναι αυτό; Μοιάζει σα να λέμε ο μαγκούφης, η μαγκουφούλα


----------



## Palavra (Feb 5, 2013)

Φαίνεται πάντως ότι στην Κάρπαθο είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο, φαντάζομαι όπως ο Τσαμπίκος/Τσαμπίκα στη Ρόδο. Ενώ όμως οι Τσαμπίκες προέρχονται από την Παναγιά Τσαμπίκα, οι Μαγκαφούλες δεν μπορώ να βρω με τίποτα πόθεν έρχονται.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> [...] οι Μαγκαφούλες δεν μπορώ να βρω με τίποτα πόθεν έρχονται.



Να βάλουμε τον Μαγκάιφερ να ψάξει από πού βγαίνει αυτό το Μαγκάφιν, η Μαγκάφω.
I bet it wouldn't be from "Rosebud", that's unobtainium, eludium.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2013)

Μαγκαφούλα: Κασιώτικο, σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ (που δεν δίνει άλλες πληροφορίες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2013)

Ξέρεις κανείς αν κατά την ονοματοδοσία στο ληξιαρχείο, μπορείς να δώσεις όνομα της φαντασίας σου, π.χ. Κριτσικούλιο;


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω για ονόματα της φαντασίας, αλλά μερικά έτσι μοιάζουν. 

Στο χωριό μας είχαμε μια ηλικιωμένη ονόματι Μάσιγκα (η γιαγιά μου τη φώναζε Μάσι*ν*γκα), που αν ζούσε θα έιχε περάσει τα 110 σήμερα. Το ιντερνέτιο μου δείχνει ότι κυκλοφορεί κυρίως στην περιοχή της Αχαϊας το όνομα. Καμια ιδέα για την προέλευση;


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ξέρεις κανείς αν κατά την ονοματοδοσία στο ληξιαρχείο, μπορείς να δώσεις όνομα της φαντασίας σου, π.χ. Κριτσικούλιο;



Some gal would giggle and I'd get red
and some guy would laugh and I'd bust his head,
I tell you, life ain't easy for a boy named Creechicoolio.

Well, I grew up quick and I grew up mean.
My fist got hard and my wits got keen.
Roamed from town to town to hide my shame,
but I made me a vow to the moon and the stars,
I'd search the honky tonks and bars 
and kill that man that gave me that awful name.

He was big and bent and gray and old
and I looked at him and my blood ran cold,
and I said, "My name is Creechicoolio. 
How do you do? Now you're gonna die." Yeah, it wasn't coolio.
:inno: 

SBE, Μασίνγκα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2013)

@Daeman

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2013)

Να του βάλουμε και μουσική;


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Earion said:


> Να του βάλουμε και μουσική;



I think someone named Screechy Coolio would prefer something like Coolio. 
I'd leave that one for the seventh hour of the seventh day of the seventh month, for the seven doctors to say, about someone named Hoochie, or Coochie, or Hoochie Coochie (and bad mojo to their godmother, Jinx, or their godfather, Hoodoo, whodunit). Guess what, I already did. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 6, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ξέρεις κανείς αν κατά την ονοματοδοσία στο ληξιαρχείο, μπορείς να δώσεις όνομα της φαντασίας σου, π.χ. Κριτσικούλιο;


Απ' όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει νόμος στην Ελλάδα που να θέτει περιορισμούς στην επιλογή ονόματος. Άρα, ναι, μπορείς. Και τέλος πάντων ένας τρόπος υπάρχει να το μάθεις. Ούτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο της κόρης σου....:woot:


----------



## MelidonisM (Feb 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> Στο χωριό μας είχαμε μια ηλικιωμένη ονόματι Μάσιγκα (η γιαγιά μου τη φώναζε Μάσι*ν*γκα), που αν ζούσε θα έιχε περάσει τα 110 σήμερα. Το ιντερνέτιο μου δείχνει ότι κυκλοφορεί κυρίως στην περιοχή της Αχαϊας το όνομα. Καμια ιδέα για την προέλευση;



машинка, αυτοκινητάκι; μπα! από Masha? Μαρία, Μαρίτσα; ίσως. Ένα παρόμοιο σλάβικo είναι το Μάικα, μάνα, που δίνεται σε σκύλες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> машинка, αυτοκινητάκι; μπα! από Masha? Μαρία, Μαρίτσα; ίσως.


Το αυτοκινητάκι (μασίνκα) είναι παροξύτονο, δεν έχει κάποια σχέση. Προφανώς είναι το Μάσινκα (Машинька / Машенька), ήγουν Μαρίτσα / Μαράκι όπως λες κι εσύ, με τη γνωστή ώσμωση νκ<->νγκ<->γκ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2013)

Κι εγώ το σκεφτόμουνα το ρώσσικο, αλλά η απορία τότε είναι πως βρέθηκε ρωσσόφωνος (και ρωσόφιλος) στο χωριό, αρχές 20ου αιώνα, που έβγαλε την κόρη του Μάσινγκα. Μπορεί βεβαίως να ήταν της γιαγιάς της, οπότε πάμε ακόμα πιο πίσω.


----------



## MelidonisM (Feb 6, 2013)

Ζαζ, ευχαριστώ 

μιας και μιλάμε για απαγορεύσεις ονομάτων



Από το 1937, όπως μη δίδωνται τοις βαπτιζομένοις ονόματα σλαυικά.

Αλλά και το 1998 ιερέας από την Μελίτη αρνήθηκε να βαπτίσει κοριτσάκι με το όνομα Ντόνκα. 
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μελίτη....B5.CE.BD.CF.84.CE.AC.CF.83.CE.B5.CE.B9.CF.82 ...από Τόνια, Αντών(ης)+κα, Αντωνούλα. Είναι και ζήτημα ετυμολογίας. Αν ξέρουμε την προέλευση, χριστιανική εν προκειμένω, το δεχόμαστε ευκολότερα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2013)

Απαγόρευσαν δηλαδή τους Βλαδίμηρους και τις Όλγες. Γιατί για όλα τα άλλα, αφού υπάρχει το Αντωνία βγάζεις το παιδί σου Αντωνία και το φωνάζεις Ντόνκα, άμα σου αρέσει καλύτερα.
Οι ιταλοέλληνες των Πατρών που ξέρω είναι Βενέδικτοι, Βικέντιοι, Αλοϊσιες κλπ. Τους φωνάζουνε προς το ιταλικότερον. Δηλαδή όλοι οι Άκηδες, Λάκηδες και όλες οι Σίες, Λίες, Κούλες, Σουλες, Βούλες κλπ που κυκλοφορούν το ίδιο δεν είναι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και τέλος πάντων ένας τρόπος υπάρχει να το μάθεις. Ούτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο της κόρης σου....:woot:




Όχι και κόρη, το Κριτσικούλιο είναι αγορίστικο όνομα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 6, 2013)

Ναι καλά, και το Μπλαέρ αγορίστικο ήτανε, και είδες πού κατέληξε... και στην Ισλανδία με τους αυστηρούς νόμους, μάλιστα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά η ελληνική, ως τρισχιλιετής, μητέρα-γλώσσα, παγγιατρεύτρα, είναι πιο εύπλαστη και ως εκ τούτου φτιάχνει εύκολα την _Κριτσικούλα_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 6, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> _Κριτσικούλα_.


Exactly my point.:twit:


----------



## MelidonisM (Feb 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απαγόρευσαν δηλαδή τους Βλαδίμηρους και τις Όλγες. Γιατί για όλα τα άλλα, αφού υπάρχει το Αντωνία βγάζεις το παιδί σου Αντωνία και το φωνάζεις Ντόνκα, άμα σου αρέσει καλύτερα.
> Οι ιταλοέλληνες των Πατρών που ξέρω είναι Βενέδικτοι, Βικέντιοι, Αλοϊσιες κλπ. Τους φωνάζουνε προς το ιταλικότερον. Δηλαδή όλοι οι Άκηδες, Λάκηδες και όλες οι Σίες, Λίες, Κούλες, Σουλες, Βούλες κλπ που κυκλοφορούν το ίδιο δεν είναι;



Βολικό και αυτό, Βενέδικτος βέβαια ήταν και ορθόδοξος Πατριάρχης Ιεροσολύμων, ο Βικέντιος επίσκοπος Απάμειας, 
η Λουίζα αναζητείται 

Για Βούλες, Κούλες, Σούλες....
ΜΗ ΑΛΛΟΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ


> Όταν λέμε Αθανάσιος, το όνομα αυτό προέρχεται από τον Μέγα Αθανάσιο, που είναι επώνυμος της Αθανασίας. Αν τώρα πούμε Θάνος, αυτό προέρχεται από τον θάνατο και τη θανή. Αν φωνάξουμε κάποιον Αναστάσιο, το όνομα αυτό προέρχεται από την Ανάσταση. Αν τον πούμε όμως Τάσο τον ίδιο άνθρωπο, τότε αυτό πηγάζει από την τάση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Το ίδιο ισχύει κι όταν ο Ευθύμιος γίνεται Θύμιος και μας θυμίζει το θυμό κι όταν ο Δημήτριος γίνεται Τάκης και μας ανάγει στον τάκο που βάζουν στις ρόδες των φορτηγών τους οι νταλικέρηδες για να μη κυλίσουν στην κατηφόρα τα οχήματά τους!


http://childrenistologio.blogspot.gr/2010/02/blog-post_6458.html


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2013)

> Όταν λέμε Αθανάσιος, το όνομα αυτό προέρχεται από τον Μέγα Αθανάσιο, που είναι επώνυμος της Αθανασίας. Αν τώρα πούμε Θάνος, αυτό προέρχεται από τον θάνατο και τη θανή. Αν φωνάξουμε κάποιον Αναστάσιο, το όνομα αυτό προέρχεται από την Ανάσταση. Αν τον πούμε όμως Τάσο τον ίδιο άνθρωπο, τότε αυτό πηγάζει από την τάση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Το ίδιο ισχύει κι όταν ο Ευθύμιος γίνεται Θύμιος και μας θυμίζει το θυμό κι όταν ο Δημήτριος γίνεται Τάκης και μας ανάγει στον τάκο που βάζουν στις ρόδες των φορτηγών τους οι νταλικέρηδες για να μη κυλίσουν στην κατηφόρα τα οχήματά τους!
> http://childrenistologio.blogspot.gr/2010/02/blog-post_6458.html



That blogger (ευλόγερ, δέσποτα) I'd name Crapper, Amateur Dogmatius Crapper. :twit:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 6, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> ΜΗ ΑΛΛΟΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ


Γιατί καλέ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2013)

Και, με την ευκαιρία, το ισλανδικό Blaer, προφέρεται Μπλάιρ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> Βενέδικτος βέβαια ήταν και ορθόδοξος Πατριάρχης Ιεροσολύμων, Βικέντιος επίσκοπος Απάμειας, η Λουίζα αναζητείται


Mα λίγο πολύ όλοι έχουν κι ένα αντίστοιχο ΧO όνομα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2013)

Α μπράβο, καλά έκανες Νίκελ και επανέφερες τη συζήτηση στην αρχή της, κι ας ακούσουμε εδώ την προτροπή του Μελιδόνη να ασχοληθούμε με την ουσία της υπόθεσης. Λοιπόν κάθισα και διάβασα για το θέμα και ομολογώ ότι η εντύπωσή μου επί του θέματος δεν είναι πια αυτή που ήταν στην αρχή. Πρώτα πρώτα, τι είναι αυτή η Επιτροπή Ονοματοδοσίας; Εδώ  μας εξηγεί ένας ξένος, κάτοικος τώρα στο νησί (Simon Barker) ότι :

The Mannanafnanefnd (Naming Committee) was established in 1991, governing the introduction of new names to the culture. Grammar rules are their primary concern but historical precedent is crucial too. 
And that was hardly the beginning; dictates date back further. In 1925 non-patronymic second names were banned. Between 1952 and 1995 foreigners had to take Icelandic names. 

Και τι είναι η *Icelandic Naming Committee*; Πληρέστερα τα λέει η Βικιπαίδεια:

The Icelandic Naming Committee (Icelandic: _Mannanafnanefnd_) is a body established in 1991 that governs the introduction of new given names to the culture of Iceland: it determines whether a name that has not been used in the country before is suitable for integration into the Icelandic language. To be accepted, the name must only contain letters found in the Icelandic alphabet, and must be able to be declined according to grammatical case. The name is also considered for its compatibility with traditions, and whether it may cause the bearer embarrassment.

The committee comprises three appointees who serve for four years, appointed by the Minister of Justice, one to be nominated by the Icelandic Language Committee, one by the Faculty of Philosophy of the University of Iceland and one by the Faculty of Law.

Αυτό που πρέπει να έχουμε κατά νου είναι ότι η Ισλανδία κατοικείται από μόλις 300.000 κατοίκους. Είναι δηλαδή στην ουσία μια μικρή κοινωνία, όπου σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό όλοι γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους. Τραχύ το περιβάλλον, δύσκολες οι συνθήκες ζωής (όλοι ψαράδες ήτανε μέχρι πρόσφατα που άνοιξαν κι άλλες δουλειές), οι Ισλανδοί έχουν διαμορφώσει νοοτροπία γαλατικού χωριού. Αρκεί να θυμηθούμε κάτι γνωστό, που μας φέρνει χαμόγελο στα χείλη: ότι δεν έχουν καν επώνυμα, δηλαδή παρωνύμια· έχουν μόνο πατρώνυμα. Ώστε δεν είναι παράξενο που θέλουν να ελέγχουν την κατάσταση. Το πρώτο που ζητά ο νόμος είναι:

No one may adopt a new surname in this country.

Ιδού και μια εκτενέστερη ανάπτυξη του σκεπτικού των κανόνων που διέπουν την ονοματοδοσία

*Rules for names*

Rules for Icelandic personal names provide that names must:
•	be able to have a genetive ending or have been adopted through custom in the Icelandic language,
•	must be adaptable to the structure of the Icelandic language and spelling conventions and
•	does not cause the bearer embarassment.
•	Girls should be given a female name and boys should be given male names.
•	No person can have more than three personal names.

Στο πρώτο σημείο αξίζει να σταθούμε λίγο. Τα ισλανδικά είναι γλώσσα που κλίνεται. Ας πούμε, το όνομα Pétur (Πέτρος) κάνει στις διάφορες πτώσεις:

*Ονομαστική*: Pétur, *Γενική*: Péturs, *Δοτική*: Pétri, *Αιτιατική*: Pétur

Άρα η απαίτηση να παράγει το όνομα ομαλά τη γενική έχει νόημα, γιατί έτσι θα φτιαχτεί το πατρωνυμικό. Να και πώς εξηγεί ένας Ισλανδός το θέμα, σε σχόλιό του πάνω στο θέμα της νεαρής Ισλανδής:

*What’s in a name? Quite a lot, if you live in Iceland*

An Icelander

People don't need to choose a name from a list --every normal name is allowed so if you know Icelandic you use your head. If you have an idea of a new name it is added to the existing list of already confirmed names, as long as the name is compatible with Icelandic language grammar (a language that merely about 300,000 people in the world know how to speak, and a language that is constantly, although not heavily, watered out by influences from the dominant language on TV in Iceland - English). The criteria is stated in Article 5 of these laws:

Article 5. Forenames shall be capable of having Icelandic genitive endings or shall have become established by tradition in the Icelandic language. Names may not conflict with the linguistic structure of Icelandic. They shall be written in accordance with the ordinary rules of Icelandic orthography unless another orthography is established by tradition.


Girls shall be given women’s names and boys shall be given men’s names.

A forename may not be such as to cause its bearer embarrassment.


This particular case is about Blaer (or actually Blær) being a perfectly normal boy's name, given to a girl: "A boy named Sue" as Jonny Cash sang about. The controversial thing in this case is that Blær sound alright to many people as a girl name, even better to some since it's meaning is a very light and soft wind.

Τελικά ποια ήταν η αντίρρηση της επιτροπής; Είναι το Blaer (για την ακρίβεια Blær) όνομα αρσενικό μόνο ή και θηλυκό;

Professor Armann Jakobsson, of the University of Iceland’s faculty of Icelandic and comparative cultural studies, said he thought Blaer was "a good name" for a woman and "more or less established now."

He said Blaer was *used as a female name* in a novel by Iceland's Nobel Prize-winning author Halldor Laxness, *prompting other people to use it*.

Αυτό το τελευταίο ήταν το επιχείρημα της κοπέλας που κίνησε τη δίκη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2013)

Η ελληνική γλώσσα, πάντως, βρήκε πιο λογικό να είναι όνομα για κορίτσι η *Αύρα*, όπως και είναι (γιορτάζει στις 30 Ιανουαρίου).


----------



## Themis (Feb 7, 2013)

Το πράγμα είναι διαφορετικό στα ελληνικά, αφού υπάρχει εξ ορισμού γραμματικό γένος.


----------



## Thyrikion (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally posted by Earion
> Δεν το περίμενα αυτό από τους Ισλανδούς.



Αν κάτι με παραξενεύει αγαπητέ Εαρίωνα δεν είναι τόσο το γεγονός καθαυτό, όσο το ότι δεν το περίμενες αυτό από τους Ισλανδούς. 
Την απάντηση την δίνεις μόνος σου στην τελευταία ανάρτηση:



> Originally posted by Earion
> Αυτό που πρέπει να έχουμε κατά νου είναι ότι η Ισλανδία κατοικείται από μόλις 300.000 κατοίκους. Είναι δηλαδή στην ουσία μια μικρή κοινωνία, όπου σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό όλοι γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους. Τραχύ το περιβάλλον, δύσκολες οι συνθήκες ζωής (όλοι ψαράδες ήτανε μέχρι πρόσφατα που άνοιξαν κι άλλες δουλειές), οι Ισλανδοί έχουν διαμορφώσει νοοτροπία γαλατικού χωριού. Αρκεί να θυμηθούμε κάτι γνωστό, που μας φέρνει χαμόγελο στα χείλη: ότι δεν έχουν καν επώνυμα, δηλαδή παρωνύμια· έχουν μόνο πατρώνυμα. Ώστε δεν είναι παράξενο που θέλουν να ελέγχουν την κατάσταση



Διαφαίνεται στο κείμενο μια διάθεση να εξηγηθεί -ακόμα και να δικαιολογηθεί- η στάση των Ισλανδών; 
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, εμένα δεν με παραξενεύει το όλο ζήτημα: για Ισλανδούς μιλάμε-όχι για Δανούς ή Γάλλους!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πάντως, όπως μου είχε πει η γιαγιά μου, παλιότερα, οι γονείς δεν είχαν ιδέα τι όνομα θα έπαιρνε το παιδί τους μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή, γιατί απλούστατα το όνομα το έδινε ο νονός ή η νονά μπροστά στην κολυμπήθρα, όταν τους ρωτούσε ο παπάς! Βέβαια, φαντάζομαι ότι υπήρχε προσυνεννόηση, αλλά όχι πάντα. Συχνά με κωμικοτραγικά αποτελέσματα...



Τι ήταν να το πω;.. :)

.....Κουβέντα στην κουβέντα, έμαθα την καταπληκτική ιστορία του ονόματός της μακαρίτισσας. Είχε λέει ο πατέρας της -εποχή οθωμανικής αυτοκρατορίας ακόμα- ένα γκαρδιακό φίλο που έκανε εμπόριο με Κωνσταντινούπολη. Καθώς τον αποχαιρετούσε λοιπόν για ένα ακόμα ταξίδι, τού έταξε ότι το επόμενο παιδί του, αυτό που ήδη ετοιμαζόταν στην κοιλιά, θα το βάφτιζε εκείνος μόλις γύριζε με το καλό. Έτσι όπως τότε τα ταξίδια ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρονοβόρα, τα βαφτίσια καθυστέρησαν πάρα πολύ. Όταν επιτέλους επέστρεψε ο νονός από την Πόλη η μικρή ήταν ήδη τριών χρόνων. «Λίγο ακόμα να αργούσες, θα κάναμε και το γάμο της μαζί με τα βαφτίσια» πείραξε το νονό ο πατέρας τη ώρα που ετοιμαζόταν να μπουν στην εκκλησία.

Λίγο αργότερα, όταν ο παπάς ρώτησε το νονό -που σημειωτέον εκείνη την εποχή ήταν στην απόλυτη δικαιοδοσία του η επιλογή του ονόματος- “...και το όνομα αυτής;” ο άρτι αφιχθείς απάντησε με βροντερή φωνή: “Πληξαύρα!”. Κανείς από τους παριστάμενους δεν είχε ξανακούσει αυτό το παράξενο όνομα, ίσως γιατί η μικρή μας πόλη βρισκόταν πολύ μακριά ακόμα και από την πιο κοντινή θάλασσα ώστε οι κάτοικοί της να θυμούνται τα ονόματα των θυγατέρων του Ωκεανού και της Τηθύος. Ή εκείνων του Νηριέα [sic] και της Δωρίδας....


Όλο το απολαυστικότατο και διαφωτιστικότατο ανάγνωσμα εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2013)

Άμα έβγαζε και την αδερφή της Γαλαξαύρα θα ήταν κομπλε.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 8, 2013)

In 1938, University of North Carolina folklorist Arthur Palmer Hudson published a collection of unusual African-American names, most gathered through personal interviews but others “unimpeachably attested” by state bureaus of vital statistics:

Comer Mercantile Company
Castor Oil
Morphine
Dr. Root Beer
Oleomargarine
Artificial Flowers
Elevator
Dill Pickle
League of Nations
Toledo Ohio
Positive Wasserman (after a hospital wrist tag)
Jesus Hoover Christ (“the family was a beneficiary of the Red Cross when Hoover was director”)
Jesse James Outlaw
James All Virtuous
Sandy Alexander Soap Fish and Tobacco Box
Susan Anna Banana Green Doosenberry Watson
Rosa Belle Locust Hill North Carolina Beauty Spot Evans
Frank Harrison President of the United States Eats His Lasses Candy and Swings on Every Gate Williams
Pneumonia and Neuralgia (twins)
Flat Foot Floogie
State Normal and Industrial College (“Snic”)
No Parking
Lake Erie Banks
Cleopatra Blue

In the 1850s, a Stanly County, N.C., slave was named Sunday May Ninth “to guarantee the bearer’s remembrance of his birthday.” “This name proved useful to the ex-slave in establishing his status with reference to a monetary claim.”

Hudson seems to have been enchanted by unusual names generally — among the UNC alumni he found a white student named Shively Dewilder Accus Baccus Dulcido.

(Arthur Palmer Hudson, “Some Curious Negro Names,” Southern Folklore Quarterly 2:4, December 1938, pp. 179-193.) (Πηγή)


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> 10 πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζαμε πέρσι, από το Βήμα.


10. Οι αρχές της Νέας Ζηλανδίας κυκλοφόρησαν λίστα με ονόματα που απαγορεύεται να δώσει ένας γονιός στο παιδί του. Και τα 77 ονόματα της λίστας έχουν ζητηθεί από γονείς αλλά απορρίφθηκαν από τις αρχές. Σ' αυτά περιλαμβάνονται τα εξής: Λούσιφερ, « *.* » (τελεία), «Mafia No Fear» (Μαφία χωρίς φόβο), «Anal» (Πρωκτικός), V8, 4Real, και «Βασίλισσα Βικτόρια» [βλ. σημ. 2]. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις οι γονείς φαίνεται ότι είχαν μείνει από έμπνευση διότι ήθελαν να ονομάσουν τα παιδιά τους «Δεύτερος», «Τρίτος» ή «Πέμπτος» τα οποία απαγορεύτηκαν. Όπως επίσης τα ονόματα που υπονοούν τίτλο: Δούκας, Βασιλιάς και Πριγκίπισσα. Το όνομα που έχει ζητηθεί και απορριφθεί περισσότερες φορές (62) την τελευταία δεκαετία είναι το Justice (Δικαιοσύνη).
http://www.tovima.gr/world/article/?aid=552507



SBE said:


> Υποσύνολο του:
> 100 things we didn't know last year


*New Zealand says no to bizarre baby names 4Real, Juztice and Lucifer*

New Zealand officials have released a list of baby names put forward by parents that were rejected because they were too bizarre or offensive, including "Lucifer" and "Mafia No Fear".

The list of 77 names reveals one child was set to be called "Anal" before the Department of Internal Affairs vetoed the proposal, while another narrowly avoided being dubbed "*.*" or full stop.

Other names on the list included "4Real", "V8", and "Queen Victoria".

In some cases, parents appeared to have lost any inspiration for coming up with a moniker for their offspring, wanting to call the latest addition to the family simply "2nd", "3rd" or "5th".

The department's rules forbid any name that might imply a child holds an official title or rank, so "King", "Duke" and "Princess" were among those that had been turned down most since 2001.

"Justice" was the most popular, having been rejected 62 times, although "Justus" and "Juztice" also failed to gain official approval.

In 2008, New Zealand's family court ordered that a nine-year-old girl whose parents had called her "Talula Does The Hula From Hawaii" should have her name changed because it was embarrassing and "makes a fool of the child".

At the time, judge Rob Murfitt criticised parents who gave their children bizarre names, citing examples such as "Number 16 Bus Shelter", "Midnight Chardonnay" and twins called "Benson" and "Hedges".




Palavra said:


> Τώρα μου θύμισες αυτό: Parents lose custody of girl for naming her _*Talula Does the Hula From Hawaii*_


1. *Το όνομα του νήματος είναι το νήμα των ονομάτων*

2.* Βίκτορ Βικτόρια ή Βίκτωρ Βικτόρια ή Βίκτωρ Βικτώρια… Oh well: Victor, Victoria*


----------



## SBE (Dec 29, 2013)

daeman said:


> Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις οι γονείς φαίνεται ότι είχαν μείνει από έμπνευση διότι ήθελαν να ονομάσουν τα παιδιά τους «Δεύτερος», «Τρίτος» ή «Πέμπτος» τα οποία απαγορεύτηκαν.



Μα κι αυτοί φαντασία μηδέν. 
Ο Άγιος Σεκούνδος δεν τους ήταν γνωστός. Ούτε ο άγιος Τέτριος, ο Κουίντος κι όλοι αυτοί (οι Ρωμαίοι πρώτοι διδάξαντες στην αρίθμηση των παιδιών τους).


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μα κι αυτοί φαντασία μηδέν.
> Ο Άγιος Σεκούνδος δεν τους ήταν γνωστός. Ούτε ο άγιος Τέτριος, ο Κουίντος κι όλοι αυτοί (οι Ρωμαίοι πρώτοι διδάξαντες στην αρίθμηση των παιδιών τους).


[h=1]La Quinta - Λα Κίντα / Πέμπτη (παρατσούκλι) ES > EL[/h]


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Από πού κι ως πού ένα κράτος σού απαγορεύει να ονομάσεις το παιδί σου όπως θέλεις και με ποια μεταφυσική λογική;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

Επειδή το παιδί δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει μόνο του το όνομά του μέχρι να ενηλικιωθεί και ως τότε μπορεί να έχουν δημιουργηθεί διάφορα προβλήματα κάθε τύπου, οπότε μια οργανωμένη πολιτεία θα έπρεπε να μην αφήνει να συμβούν. Παραδείγματα:

Βαφτίζεις τα αγόρια σου με το ίδιο όνομα μαζί σου (έχω γνωρίσει τέτοια περίπτωση, ενός με πέντε γιους). Ξαφνικά γέμισε ο κόσμος Νέστορες Χατζηπαπαρόπουλους, με ίδια διεύθυνση κατοικίας, κοντινές χρονολογίες γέννησης, ίδιο πατρώνυμο και μητρώνυμο, ενδεχομένως συνεχόμενους αριθμούς ταυτότητας (you get the picture). 

Ως γνωστός μισογύνης μετά τον θάνατο της γυναίκας σου στη γέννα, βαφτίζεις τα τρίδυμα κορίτσια σου Ξεφτίλω, Τσουράπω και, ξέρω γω, Γυρίστρω. Άντε να μεγαλώσουν μετά φυσιολογικά τα κορίτσια.

Υποθέτω ότι μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε κι άλλα αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 29, 2013)

.... Όπως και το ενδεχόμενο να σε βαφτίσουνε, ξερωγώ, Πάρις Χίλτον και να ζήσεις όλη σου τη ζωή σαν πλούσια και δυστυχισμένη κληρονόμος... 
Αν σας εμπνέει η ιδέα να δώσετε στο παιδί σας όνομα τόπου (της πόλης των ονείρων σας ή του μέρους που γνωρίσατε και ερωτευτήκατε τον πατέρα ή τη μητέρα του παιδιού κλπ) ή και άσχετου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Αυτά βέβαια είναι ακραία παραδείγματα, αλλά το ζήτημα δεν είναι εκεί. Βλέπεις το πώς θα φωνάζεις το παιδί σου έχει λίγη σχέση με το επίσημο όνομά του. Μπορείς να το βγάλεις Άννα και επειδή είσαι μισογύνης να το φωνάζεις _Ξεφτίλω_. Κι ένα τρίτο είναι πώς φωνάζουν το παιδί οι άλλοι, γιατί στο παιδί μπορεί να μην αρέσει το όνομα και να βγάλει ένα δικό του χαϊδευτικό. Όταν πήγαινα δημοτικό ήξερα το βαφτιστικό όνομα από ελάχιστους συμμαθητές μου. Το μόνο που θα έβλεπα σαν πρόβλημα είναι αυτό με τα πολλαπλά ονόματα αν και προβλήματα μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν σε λιγότερο ακραίες καταστάσεις. Π.χ. ακόμη και σήμερα έρχονται γράμματα στο πατρικό μου που πριν ανοιχτούν δεν ξέρει κανείς αν είναι για τον αδερφό μου ή τον παππού μου (ίδιο ονοματεπώνυμο και πατρώνυμο), το ίδιο και για την αδερφή μου (ίδιο ονοματεπώνυμο με την γιαγιά). Αυτό γιατί το σπίτι των παππούδων μου είναι διπλανό διαμέρισμα του πατρικού μου. Στα συν το ότι έχουμε γένη στην γλώσσα μας, αλλιώς το πρόβλημα θα ήταν τετραπλό (έχουν και οι τέσσερις το ίδιο όνομα).:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

Χέλλε, ρώτησες πώς και γιατί εμπλέκονται δημόσιοι θεσμοί στην ονοματοδοσία ενός παιδιού. Σου απάντησα ότι μπορεί να προκύπτουν θέματα δημοσίου συμφέροντος και έδωσα δύο παραδείγματα (δόκιμα ή όχι, να το συζητήσουμε). Μεταφέρεις τη συζήτηση στο πώς φωνάζουν έναν άνθρωπο οι άλλοι, αυτόβουλα ή με προτροπή του ίδιου του ανθρώπου ή των δικών του. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι εντελώς άλλο θέμα το πώς ονομάζονται (και επομένως αναγνωρίζονται) επίσημα οι άνθρωποι και άλλο το πώς τους φωνάζουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Όχι, δεν είναι, γιατί η λογική που προτάσσεις έχει να κάνει με κοινωνικά, όχι δημόσια προβλήματα. Αυτά τα πρώτα έχουν να κάνουν με το πώς φωνάζεις το παιδί, τα δεύτερα έχουν να κάνουν με το πώς είναι επίσημα δηλωμένο. Είναι ζήτημα ελευθερίας επιλογής το πώς θα ονομαστείς. Το κράτος δεν έχει δικαίωμα να σου πει πώς θα λέγεσαι εκτός από λόγους καθαρά πρακτικούς. Είπα ότι το παράδειγμα με τα ίδια ονόματα είναι δόκιμο, γιατί όντως έχει να κάνει με πρακτικό θέμα. Οτιδήποτε άλλο όμως είναι παραβίαση της ελευθερίας σου.


----------



## Themis (Dec 29, 2013)

Βρε Ελληγεννή, υπάρχουν τόσες και τόσες ελευθερίες για τις οποίες θα έπρεπε να ανησυχούμε σοβαρά. Δεν θα μας μαράνει η "ελευθερία" των ανεγκέφαλων γονιών να τραυματίσουν ψυχικά το παιδί τους παραδίδοντάς το ανυπεράσπιστο στη χλεύη των συνομηλίκων του.
Όχι τίποτε άλλο, μας ακούει και το Συνεστραμμένο και δεν θέλω να παίρνει ιδέες...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 29, 2013)

Το πώς είσαι δηλωμένος το μαθαίνουν όλοι ήδη από την Α δημοτικού όταν παίρνει παρουσίες ο δάσκαλος.
Ακόμη κι αν είναι πολύ εύστροφος και πολύ σπλαχνικός και κάνει κάποια ακροβασία για να σε γλιτώσει, στο γυμνάσιο θα το δει ο απουσιολόγος και θα φας καλά.
Το πώς θα το φωνάζουν πρώτον είναι κάτι που το κράτος δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει, άρα ας ελέγχει τουλάχιστον αυτό που μπορεί, και δεύτερον είναι ένα χωριστό θέμα που δεν αναιρεί τη σημασία του επίσημου ονόματος - το οποίο σέρνεις μια ζωή στα χαρτιά εάν δεν έχεις όρεξη να τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια, ενώ το χαϊδευτικό το αλλάζεις πιο εύκολα, και το οποίο σε στιγματίζει ανεξάρτητα από το τι χαϊδευτικό μπορεί να επιλέξεις.
Επιπλέον, αν βγάλεις το παιδί σου √2 μάλλον δεν είσαι ο τύπος που λογαριάζει τις κοινωνικές συμβάσεις και που θα φροντίσει να το προστατέψει αργότερα με ένα βολικό χαϊδευτικό (π.χ. Ζέτα από το Ριζέτα ή Κούλης από το Τετραγωνικούλης ή Αλίκη γιατί έτσι).

Το όνομα - τόσο το επίσημο όσο και το ανεπίσημο - είναι ένα σημείο, ένα μήνυμα, ένα ταμπελάκι που μας χαρακτηρίζει, θέλουμε δε θέλουμε. 

Σωστό είναι το παιδί να προστατευτεί από κακή χρήση των σημείων που θα μπορούσε να του δημιουργήσει προβλήματα. 
Το να βάλεις περιορισμούς του τύπου όχι μαθηματικά σύμβολα, όχι λιγότερα από 3 γράμματα και όχι περισσότερα από 15 (λέω τώρα), όχι λέξεις που θεωρούνται προσβλητικές ή υποτιμητικές, όχι όνομα του αντίθετου φύλου - όλα αυτά τα βρίσκω απολύτως λογικά και επιβεβλημένα.

Δεν είναι σωστό να κάνει ο κάθε παλαβός ό,τι θέλει με το όνομα του παιδιού του, γιατί έχει επιπτώσεις στην κοινωνική ζωή του και άρα στην ψυχική του υγεία.



Hellegennes said:


> Είναι ζήτημα ελευθερίας επιλογής το πώς θα ονομαστείς.


Ναι, το πώς θα ονομαστείς *εσύ*, όχι το πώς θα ονομάσεις το παιδί σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Καλά, δεν θα κατέβω και σε διαδήλωση. Απλώς είναι από εκείνα τα πράγματα που λες "άλλη δουλειά δεν έχουν να κάνουν οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες από το να ασχολούνται αν θα ονομάσω το παιδί μου Πόρσε ή Αυτοκράτορα".

Επίσης καλά όλα αυτά που λέτε, αλλά το κράτος δεν κάνει απολύτως κανέναν κόπο για να αποτρέψει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις με το επώνυμο. Αντιθέτως, το να αλλάξεις το επώνυμό σου είναι μεγάλη μανούρα. Δεν βλέπω ανάλογη ευαισθησία στο να μην υπάρχουν επώνυμα όπως Κοπρίτης, Σκιτζής, Ληστής, Κλέφτης, Παπάρης, κτλ (όλα πραγματικά παραδείγματα από τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο). Δηλαδή είναι τρομερό να λέγεσαι Αυτοκίνητος Παπαδόπουλος αλλά αν είσαι ο Γιώργος Κατρουλής ή ο Πέτρος Μαλάκας δεν τρέχει μία (εξίσου υπαρκτά επώνυμα).

Το ορθό θα ήταν το παιδί να μπορεί να επιλέγει το όνομά του, ας πούμε στην ηλικία των 10. Ούτε δύσκολο είναι να γίνει ούτε παράλογο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Για να συμπληρώσω το παραπάνω, το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι ότι ορίζεις κριτή του τι είναι "μη τραυματικό" το κράτος, κάτι που συνιστά μορφή λογοκρισίας. Ειδικότερα δε γιατί το τι είναι ευπρεπές και μη τραυματικό είναι αρκετά αυθαίρετο. Μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε, πιστεύω, ότι λέξεις που εκφράζουν προσβολές μπορούν να συμπεριληφθούν στον κατάλογο με τα προβληματικά ονόματα, η μπάλα όμως θα μπορούσε να πάρει μια τεράστια λίστα άλλων ονομάτων. Το τι θεωρεί ο καθένας μας τραυματικό και πόσο, είναι προσωπικό και περιπτωσιολογικό. Τα παιδιά εξάλλου είναι επιρρεπή στο να βρίσκουν κοροϊδευτικές αποκλίσεις από θεωρητικά αθώα ονόματα ή να βγάζουν παρατσούκλια από το μηδέν. Εμένα στο σχολείο με φώναζαν _μούρο_, που με εκνεύριζε μεν, αλλά δεν βλέπω και εφιάλτες τα βράδια. Είχα μια συμμαθήτρια που την έλεγαν Κερασία και μισούσε το όνομά της, ντρεπόταν όταν την φώναζαν έτσι και ζητούσε από κάθε δάσκαλο (και αργότερα καθηγητή) να την φωνάζουν Σούλα. Γι' αυτήν το εντελώς αθώο _Κερασία_ ήταν τραυματικό. Είχα μια άλλη συμμαθήτρια που την έλεγαν Λόλα και στο γυμνάσιο την φώναζαν -τα παιδιά- καριόλα. Θα θέλατε να αφήσετε στο κράτος το ελεύθερο να αποφασίζει αν τέτοια ονόματα είναι μεμπτά, καθώς ενδέχεται να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα στο παιδί;


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το πώς θα το φωνάζουν πρώτον είναι κάτι που το κράτος δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει, άρα ας ελέγχει τουλάχιστον αυτό που μπορεί



Helle: Γιατί δεν σου αρκεί αυτή η βολική και πρακτική διατύπωση; Προφανώς δεν μπορεί να τα ελέγχει όλα το κράτος και προφανώς δεν μπορούμε να τα αφήσουμε όλα στην ασυδοσία του κάθε πολίτη. Το σημείο που παίζει η βελόνα ανάμεσα στα δύο άκρα ορίζει πολλά πράγματα, αλλά ας μη μας σπάσει τα νεύρα σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Εγώ δεν λέω το κράτος να μην ορίζει ό,τι μπορεί να ελέγξει, σημειώνω το πόσο αυθαίρετο είναι το όριο (δεν υπάρχουν κριτήρια μεμπτότητας στην γλώσσα) και πόσο μονόπλευρο (αν μπορεί να ορίζει το όνομα, μπορεί να ορίζει και το επίθετο). Το να έχεις δικαίωμα αυτοπροσδιορισμού και να μην αφήνεις το κράτος να ορίζει την προσωπική σου ζωή, άμεσα, είναι σημαντική κατάκτηση. Αυτό επειδή θέλω ένα κράτος να με βοηθάει και να μου υποδεικνύει την σωστή κατεύθυνση, όχι να το παίζει κηδεμόνας μου.

Επιπροσθέτως, το κράτος πρέπει να ορίζει πράγματα με τρόπο ξεκάθαρο και μαθηματικό, όσο γίνεται, ώστε να αφήνουν ελάχιστο περιθώριο στον κάθε υπάλληλο να ερμηνεύει τις οδηγίες και τους νόμους καταπώς πιστεύει. Εδώ λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει κριτήριο. Ποια ονόματα είναι μεμπτά, για ποιον λόγο και πώς μπορεί να μετρηθεί ποσοτικά η πιθανότητα και η σοβαρότητα μελλοντικών προβλημάτων; Υπάρχει πραγματική απάντηση σ' αυτά; Ποια ονόματα θα απαγορεύατε αν είχατε την δυνατότητα, από τα παρακάτω: Λούλης, Κατίνα, Ποδήλατος, Λουκρητία, Σύρμα, Παρθένα, Έχιδνα, Αυτοκράτορας, Αγοραστή, Αφέντρα, Ομορφάντρας, 4χ4, Αρκούδα, Αρκτούρος, Αρμόδιος, Κέρκυρα, Κόπρος (κάνει καλό συνδυασμό με το επίθετο Κοπρίτης);

Έχω σημειώσει με κόκκινο πέντε δικά μου ονόματα, ανύπαρκτα. Να έχει αντιρρήσεις το κράτος σε ονόματα που δεν είναι πρακτικά (σημεία στίξης, αριθμούς, κτλ) το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά το να θέτει όρια ευπρεπισμού στην γλώσσα το θεωρώ δουλειά ενός κηδεμόνα, όχι ενός κράτους. Δεν θέλω το κράτος να ελέγχει την ζωή μου σε αυθαίρετα θέματα, θέλω να την καλυτερεύει σε πρακτικά ζητήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

Thoreau αυτά που γράφεις Χέλλε, αλλά βαριέμαι να επισημαίνω τις εσωτερικές τους αντιφάσεις. Ενδεικτικά και μόνο:

αν μπορεί να ορίζει το όνομα, μπορεί να ορίζει και το επίθετο: Κάνε μια βόλτα στις γειτονιές της Θεσσαλονίκης να μάθεις πόσοι -όγλου έγιναν όπουλοι το '22...

Αλλά το να θέτει όρια ευπρεπισμού στην γλώσσα το θεωρώ δουλειά ενός κηδεμόνα, όχι ενός κράτους. Αλλιώς, τι; Αν ο κηδεμόνας δεν κάνει τη δουλειά του;

Δεν θέλω το κράτος να ελέγχει την ζωή μου σε αυθαίρετα θέματα, θέλω να την καλυτερεύει σε πρακτικά ζητήματα. Τα οποία ορίζει ο καθένας με διαφορετικό, αυθαίρετο, δικό του τρόπο...

Εμένα μου φαίνεται περίεργο ότι δυσανασχετείς με αποφάσεις που έχουν πάρει ή αποδεχτεί συλλογικά (δηλαδή, με τη μοναδική λειτουργικά αποδεκτή διαδικασία) οι πολίτες άλλων κρατών...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Δυσανασχετώ; Εκφράζω την διαφωνία μου. Το αν ο γονιός παίρνει σωστές αποφάσεις για το παιδί του δεν αφορά το κράτος *άμεσα*, αν και το επηρεάζει *έμμεσα*. Αλλιώς το κράτος να αποφασίζει σε ποιο σχολείο θα πάει το παιδί, τι δεξιότητες θα καλλιεργήσει, τι γλώσσες θα μάθει, πού θα ζήσει, κτλ. Αυτά είναι αποφάσεις κηδεμόνων, όχι του κράτους. Ωστόσο είναι κοινά αποδεκτό ότι οι λανθασμένες επιλογές σ' αυτά και σε ακόμη περισσότερα μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε αρνητικά ως καταστροφικά αποτελέσματα. Οπότε έχεις να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα στο να μπει το κράτος σφήνα και να ελέγχει τα πάντα που μπορεί να είναι σημαντικά ή να αφήσει στους κηδεμόνες αυτήν την δουλειά και να ασχοληθεί αποκλειστικά με το τι μπορεί να *προσφέρει* στο παιδί. Δεν συζητάμε καν το γεγονός ότι το κράτος πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι θα κάνει καλύτερες επιλογές.

Αυτά που σημειώνεις δεν είναι αντιφάσεις, είναι αντιρρήσεις σου. Όσο γι' αυτό που σου φαίνεται περίεργο, τι να πω... η νομοθεσία τυπικά είναι αυτό που λες, όμως εξελίσσεται. Συλλογική αποδοχή δεν συνιστούν όλοι οι νόμοι που ψηφίστηκαν από νόμιμα εκλεγμένες κυβερνήσεις; Εσύ συμφωνείς με όλους; Τους βρίσκεις όλους δίκαιους; Επειδή ψηφίστηκαν με δημοκρατική διαδικασία θεωρείς περίεργο το να διαμαρτύρεσαι σε ό,τι σού φαίνεται προσωπικά παράλογο, άδικο ή γελοίο; Δεν προχωρώ σε παραδείγματα, γιατί θα μου πεις πάλι ότι βγαίνω εκτός θέματος (παρότι εσύ πετάς το μπαλάκι της συλλογικής αποδοχής).

Τέλος, η εκπαίδευση, η υγεία, η πρόνοια, οι υποδομές, η εργασία, η ασφάλεια, η μετακίνηση και η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε αγαθά και ιδέες δεν είναι αυθαίρετα θέματα που ορίζει ο καθένας με διαφορετικό, αυθαίρετο τρόπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τέλος, η εκπαίδευση, η υγεία, η πρόνοια, οι υποδομές, η εργασία, η ασφάλεια, η μετακίνηση και η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε αγαθά και ιδέες δεν είναι αυθαίρετα θέματα που ορίζει ο καθένας με διαφορετικό, αυθαίρετο τρόπο.


Πες μου ότι αστειεύεσαι. Σε παρακαλώ, πες μου ότι αστειεύεσαι.



Hellegennes said:


> Αλλιώς το κράτος να αποφασίζει σε ποιο σχολείο θα πάει το παιδί, τι δεξιότητες θα καλλιεργήσει, τι γλώσσες θα μάθει, πού θα ζήσει, κτλ.


Ε, πες το βρε παιδί μου ότι ζεις στην Παταγονία και δεν ξέρεις ακριβώς πώς έχουν τα πράγματα π.χ. στην Ελλάδα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Για πες λοιπόν πώς έχουν τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα. Υποθέτω ότι έρχονται από κάποια δημόσια υπηρεσία και σου λένε να στείλεις το παιδί σου μπαλέτο, να μάθει κροατικά, θα τοποθετηθείτε στην Αργυρούπολη, στο σπίτι θα μιλάτε Σουαχίλι και όταν μεγαλώσει θα γίνει οδοντίατρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

Το παιδί σου γράφεται σε δημόσιο σχολείο του τόπου κατοικίας σου και όχι παραπέρα, δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει τα γερμανικά που ξεκίνησε επειδή η γερμανικού μετατέθηκε αλλού και τώρα το σχολείο έχει γαλλικού, για να μπει σε μουσικό σχολείο δεν προβλέπεται και όταν μεγαλώσει θα γίνει ό,τι τον στείλει το σύστημα των Πανελλαδικών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Πρώτον, μπορείς να στείλεις το παιδί σου σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο. Δεύτερον, αυτό που λες ισχύει αποκλειστικά για τα δημοτικά σχολεία, όχι για τα γυμνάσια και πέρα. Επίσης γίνεται για πρακτικούς λόγους που κυρίως έχουν να κάνουν με την χωρητικότητα και την κατανομή των μαθητών στα δημοτικά. Τρίτον, το πού θα ζήσεις και αν θα μετακομίσεις ώστε να αλλάξει σχολείο το παιδί είναι δική σου υπόθεση. Τέταρτον, σχολικό περιβάλλον μπορείς να αλλάξεις για διάφορους λόγους, εγώ π.χ. άλλαξα σχολείο στην τρίτη δημοτικού (γράφτηκα σε σχολείο που συστεγαζόταν, αλλά στην αντίστροφη βάρδια). Λύκειο τελείωσα σε περιοχή που βρισκόταν 3,5 χιλιόμετρα μακριά απ' την τότε κατοικία μου και τρεις δήμους παραπέρα. Μπορείς να αλλάξεις σχολείο, επίσης, με την αιτιολογία της επιθυμίας για καλύτερη εκπαίδευση, αν το σχολείο της περιοχής σου είναι μονοθέσιο ή διθέσιο (και πας σε πολυθέσιο).

Αυτά όσον αφορά το πού γράφεται το παιδί σου. Όσον αφορά τις δεξιότητες, δεν αναφέρομαι στο τι διδάσκεται στο σχολείο. Αυτό ούτε μπορεί να το ορίσει ο γονιός ούτε είναι δικαίωμά του. Πρόκειται για πρακτικό ζήτημα που αφορά την μελλοντική σύσταση της κοινωνίας. Αλλά το τι κατεύθυνση θα ακολουθήσει το ορίζει ο κηδεμόνας και μόνο, τουλάχιστον μέχρι κάποια ηλικία που το παιδί αποφασίζει μόνο του ή αν ο κηδεμόνας αποφασίσει να αφήσει στο παιδί του την επιλογή (που πάλι πρόκειται για απόφαση του κηδεμόνα).

Αυτό με το σύστημα των πανελλαδικών είναι ξεκούδουνο. Οι πανελλαδικές αποφασίζουν τι θα γίνεις; Τι είναι, ο τροχός της τύχης; Ποιος επιλέγει σε ποιες σχολές θα δηλώσεις και με ποια σειρά; Κι αν δεν περάσεις εκεί που θέλεις, δεν μπορείς να ασκείς μη κλειστό επάγγελμα; Ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνεις κάτι είναι να τελειώσεις πανεπιστημιακή σχολή; Εκτός κι αν αναφέρεσαι σε επαγγέλματα που μπορείς να καταλήξεις μόνο μ' αυτήν την διαδρομή, όπως π.χ. δάσκαλος ή αστυνομικός. Βασικά μόνο αυτά μού έρχονται στο μυαλό. Εγώ μέχρι στιγμής έχω ασχοληθεί με 10 πράγματα εκ των οποίων έχω σπουδάσει μόνο το ένα, στο οποίο δεν με οδήγησαν οι πανελλαδικές, φυσικά. Άσε που το τι θα σπουδάσεις δεν είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένο με το τι επάγγελμα θα κάνεις. Όπως και να 'χει, οι πανελλαδικές δεν μπορούν να επιλέξουν τι θα σπουδάσεις, μπορούν μόνο να επιλέξουν τι ΔΕΝ θα σπουδάσεις, διά αποκλεισμού. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν είναι κάποια επιβολή από το κράτος. Δεν έρχεται κανείς να σου πει αν και τι θα δηλώσεις.

Ειλικρινά, απορώ τι εννοούσες μ' αυτό. Ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που είναι οδοντίατροι, καθηγητές, μηχανικοί, ή μουσικοί γιατί προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση τους έσπρωξαν οι γονείς τους. Δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να ασκεί το επάγγελμα που του είπαν οι πανελλαδικές να ασκήσει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 29, 2013)

Χελόου Χέλλε! Αν δεν σε ήξερα λιγάκι, θα έλεγα ότι έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με το θέμα όνομα. Αλήθεια πώς σε βάφτισαν; (δισκλέιμερ, αστειεύομαι, χα χα, φατσούλα, :).

Το κράτος παρεμβαίνει θεσμικά σε διάφορα θέματα ώστε να περιορίσει το ενδεχόμενο κακοποίησης των τέκνων από τους κηδεμόνες και ώστε να εξασφαλίσει κάποιες μίνιμουμ προϋποθέσεις στην παιδεία του. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, μπορεί και πρέπει να παρέμβει και στο θέμα όνομα (και επίθετο γιατί όχι, αφού το θέτεις, όλοι θυμόμαστε το ανέκδοτο με τον Γιώργο Σκατά που άλλαξε όνομα κι έγινε Γιάννης Σκατάς, τι να έλεγε άραγε ο γιος του; ).

Μπορούμε βέβαια να συζητήσουμε γενικά αν θέλουμε να υπάρχει κράτος ή όχι και τι μορφή θέλουμε να έχει και πόσο παρεμβατικό θέλουμε να είναι, και το θέμα του ονόματος να αποτελεί ένα μικρό κομματάκι της όλης συζήτησης (ένα άλλο κομματάκι θα είναι το πρόστιμο για τη ζώνη στο αυτοκίνητο και το κράνος στη μοτοσικλέτα - δικαιούμαι να κάνω ό,τι θέλω με τη ζωή μου, ή χρωστάω στην κοινωνία να την φροντίσω ώστε να μην την επιβαρύνω οικονομικά και συναισθηματικά σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος; - η ευθανασία - επιτρέπουμε την υποβοηθούμενη αυτοκτονία με συναίνεση του ενδιαφερόμενου ή θεωρούμε τόσο ιερή την ανθρώπινη ζωή ώστε ούτε καν το συζητάμε; - η έκτρωση - από ποια στιγμή και μετά το έμβρυο θεωρείται άνθρωπος και έχει δικαιώματα; - και λοιπά και λοιπά).

Για να κεντραριστούμε λίγο πάντως, προτείνω να ξεκαθαρίσουμε λίγο τις γνώμες μας στο εξής θέμα:
θεωρούμε κακοποίηση το να δίνουμε σε ένα παιδί ένα όνομα που θα του δημιουργήσει δυσκολίες στην κοινωνική του ένταξη, ναι ή όχι;

Εγώ ναι. 
Σειρά σου τώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Ρε παιδιά, δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το θέμα, πολύ περισσότερο δεν με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα γιατί δεν σκοπεύω ποτέ να κάνω οικογένεια και άρα δεν με επηρεάζει το τι κάνει το κράτος σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση. Τώρα, σ' αυτό που με ρωτάς, εγώ δεν το θεωρώ κακοποίηση, το θεωρώ ηλιθιότητα. Το να έχει πραγματικά προβλήματα απ' αυτό είναι αμφίβολο. Το πολύ-πολύ να είναι αφορμή πλάκας. Βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πόσο ευαίσθητο θα είναι το παιδί απέναντι στα αστεία των συμμαθητών του, αλλά εκεί είναι που πρέπει να "εισβάλλει" στ' αλήθεια το κράτος. Πώς; Μέσω του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος. Είναι ευθύνη του σχολείου να φροντίζει τα παιδιά να έχουν αρχές και να μην παρεκτρέπονται σε σημείο που να πληγώνουν άλλα παιδιά, να παρέχει ψυχολογική υποστήριξη μέσω ειδικών, νουθεσία μέσω των εκπαιδευτικών, θωράκιση απέναντι σε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές. Αν τα παιδιά θέλουν να κοροϊδέψουν θα το κάνουν ό,τι όνομα κι αν έχεις· τα παιδιά είναι ευφάνταστα. Από 'κεί και πέρα, η αρμόδια υπηρεσία ίσως θα έπρεπε να απαγορεύει ονόματα *και επίθετα* που *λεξικογραφικά *θεωρούνται προσβλητικές λέξεις. Οτιδήποτε άλλο ξεφεύγει από τον ρόλο πρόνοιας και καθιστά το κράτος Θεό-οριστή.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία, και επειδή είμαι ένας από τους υπεύθυνους του φόρουμ για τα χρηστώνυμα, και έχω αναγκάσει μερικούς να αλλάξουν το δικό τους βάσει κάποιων γραπτών ή άγραφων κανόνων, αφού ακόμα και τα φόρουμ έχουν κανόνες για τα ονόματα, έχω μετανιώσει που επέτρεψα να υπάρχει εδώ αυτό το ανορθόγραφο Hellegennes αντί για Hellegenes, το οποίο μπορεί εσύ να αιτιολογείς με την όποια τερατώδη εξήγηση για την προέλευση, αλλά εγώ ξέρω ότι τα ματάκια μου πληγώνονται τόσο πολύ κάθε φορά που βλέπω τα δύο _n_ που σκέφτομαι μήπως να το αλλάξω τώρα, έστω και με τόση καθυστέρηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2013)

Μα έτσι δεν θα βγαίνει ο αναγραμματισμός.


----------



## Earion (May 19, 2017)

*Από Ισλανδία σε Λιθουανία τα προβλήματα αβγαταίνουν*

*Why you cannot be named Mieszko or Ziemowit in Lithuania?*

Znad Wilii (February 6, 2017)

I bore a son three months ago. To give a name to a child sometimes may be a great challenge for young parents, especially in the Vilnius region. According to the data from the Civil Registry Office, Polish parents in Lithuania are less and less likely to choose names with diacritical signs. As a result, Małgorzata (Malgožata) and Grzegorz (Gžegož) are replaced with Emilia (Emilija) and Damian (Damjan). Unfortunately, those parents who wish to give a more creative name to their child, have to put much effort… ”A name must sound international. It should be a little Polish, but without exaggeration as it is to be immersed in the Lithuanian reality and a Lithuanian is supposed to pronounce it. More importantly, a child should not suffer as a result of his or her name abroad” 
— I often hear my friends say that.
Bearing that in mind, me and my husband went to the Civil Registry Office (Lithuanian: Civilinės metrikacijos skyrius).
— What name have you chosen? – asked an official.
— Bruno – we replied.
— Bruno? Why not Brunas? – she kept asking.
— Because! – we replied together.

She started explaining that such a name probably does not exist. We insisted that it actually does. She got confused and took the list of Polish names from her drawer (which was actually the pile of yellowed paper sheets) to inform us that there was a name like this, though it was Brunon rather than Bruno.
— That’s right, Brunon is correct, but we are interested in another form of this name, Bruno. Until now six persons have been registered with such a name – I insisted.
— I understand, but this is not a Polish name – she replied.
— This is the name of Germanic origin. It is popular in Poland – I explained.
After a brief talk with her colleague she stated that she would register the name Bruno, though she added she “hoped not to have any problems later on.”

When I left the office, I got confused. Is that up to parents to choose a name for their child? Or the choice is affected by decisions of overcommited officials who are apt to make a suggestion?
I decided to find out what exactly the “Polish names list” is.

So… In Lithuania there is no list of allowed names. There is also no legal act governing it. Art. 3.282 of the Civil Code stipulates that names and surnames in Lithuanian civil status acts shall be spelled in accordance with the rules of the Lithuanian language. Furthermore, the spelling of Polish names and surnames in official documents is regulated in the protocol of 28 March 1991 by the State Commission of the Lithuanian Language. The document provides, for example, that name “Anna” shall be put as “Ana”, “Joanna” as “Joana” and surname “Dąbrowski” as “Dombrovski”.

It should be also stated that on the site of the State Commission of the Lithuanian Language there is a list of names, but it acts as recommendation rather than a binding rule. The Commission also informed me that the names given to children in Szawle include Alejandro, Archie, Huseyn, Jessica and Amaka. Meanwhile, in an interview given to 15min.lt Ilona Jurgutienė, the head of the Civil Registry Office unit, said that parents are inclined to give their children names like Žarija, Ifrilė, Afina, Janur or Domicijus, which are actually not those recommended by the State Commission of the Lithuanian Language.
In a spirit of investigative journalism, I called the Civil Registry Office and asked, as a parent, whether according to “Polish names list” I am allowed to name my son Mieszko (that was the second option that me and my husband took into account).

— Mieszko? First let me ask you, did you see such a name in a dictionary? – asked Lidija Kovienė, the senior inspector of birth registration.
— Yes – I replied.
— Are you and the father of the child Lithuanian citizens? – she kept asking.
— Yes – I replied again.
Then I could hear her asking her colleague to check the list and asking the question “could we allow such a name?”.
— Is that a girl or a boy? – she asked me again.
— A boy – I replied.
— We were not able to find such a name in the Polish dictionary – she explained.
— How is that possible? Mieszko appears in all Polish dictionaries of names – I asked, confused. I wanted to add this is the name of the first Polish ruler, but I changed my mind as it did not make any sense.
— Our Polish dictionary of names does not provide us with such a name – she started to get impatient.
When asked about the dictionary she used, she stated that this was “a simple dictionary of Polish names” and added that this name was not good for one more reason – it did not determine the gender of a child.
— My friend has a son called Bruno. What am I supposed to do? – I kept asking.
— You should consider taking another name – she suggested.
— OK. Then please take a look at Ziemowit. I have more options to choose from – I aksed her to review her “list” again.
As it was easy to guess, that name was also unavailable because…? According to the official, “that name occurs in Poland, not in Lithuania.”
I was stunned again so I called them one more time, this time as the journalist of the portal zw.lt, and asked for explanation.

Ilona Jurgutienė, the head of the Civil Registry Office unit ensured that there was no dictionary to be used by officials.
— We have the Savukynas dictionary [Bronys Savukynas] used for recommendations. As you probably know, there is no act governing the spelling of names and surnames – she stated.
— That’s right. But I’ve heard of the parents who wanted to give a Polish name to their child and were told in the Civil Registry Office that Polish names were unavailable in a dictionary… – I struggled to explain.
— This must have been a mistake. We have no dictionaries. And if there are the names that we have reservations about, we ask for advice from the State Commission of the Lithuanian Language. If a name has Polish or Karaim origin, or any other, we send an enquiry to the relevant community to receive a feedback that allows us to confirm the name – explained Jurgutienė and claimed that as far as she knew parents had not recently encountered any difficulties while registering the name of their child. The head of the Civil Registry Office also emphasized that the only name requirements are that a name is not offensive, follows principles of morality and determines the gender of a child.
However, I failed to ask about the names of my son Bruno and my friend’s son Nikita, even though they do not determine the gender of a child…


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2017)

Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει σημαντική πολωνική μειονότητα στη Λιθουανία.


----------



## Earion (May 20, 2017)

Πολωνία-Λιθουανία ήταν κάποτε ένα κράτος. Βλ. *Πολωνοί στη Λιθουανία*.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 20, 2017)

SBE said:


> Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει σημαντική πολωνική μειονότητα στη Λιθουανία.



Ούτε εγώ, αν και θα 'πρεπε να το περιμένω, δεδομένου ότι οι δύο χώρες ήταν ενωμένες κάποτε σε ένα κράτος – το οποίο στη συνέχεια τριχοτομήθηκε μεταξύ Αυστρίας, Ρωσίας και Πρωσίας (πονεμένη ιστορία).* Και δες και το καλύτερο: η εν λόγω μειονότητα κατέληξε να βρίσκεται περίπου _στην αντίθετη από τα πολωνικά σύνορα πλευρά τής Λιθουανίας_. Αυτό μαθαίνω ότι οφείλεται σε, χμ, διάφορους λόγους, αλλά ας πούμε ότι οι Σοβιετικοί έπαιξαν κεντρικό ρόλο.

*Αστεία λεπτομέρεια: η Πρωσία ξεκίνησε ως πολωνικό φέουδο. Φαντάσου, να σε φάει η ίδια σου η πρώην θυγατρική. Συμβαίνει και στον κόσμο των επιχειρήσεων, βέβαια...

ΕΔΙΤ: Με πρόλαβε ο Εαρίων, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει όταν πιάνεις το διάβασμα και ξεχνιέσαι... Σου παίρνει δυο ώρες να γράψεις μια παράγραφο.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 13, 2018)

Πού να το βάλω, πού να το βάλω... εδώ θα το βάλω:

For What It’s Worth

In 2015 Keele University historian Paul Booth found evidence of a man named “Roger Fuckbythenavele” in the Chester county court plea rolls of 1310:


> County Court of Chester, held on Tuesday after the feast of St Nicholas, 4 Edw. II, before Payn Tibotot, justiciar of Chester (8th December 1310)
> 
> A man called ‘Roger Fuckbythenavele’ was exacted for the first time [the process preliminary to outlawry].
> 
> TNA CHES 29/23 m 10d


Booth believes that’s the earliest known reference to fuck as a swear word. “This surname is presumably a nickname. I suggest it could either mean an actual attempt at copulation by an inexperienced youth, later reported by a rejected girlfriend, or an equivalent of the word ‘dimwit’ i.e. a man who might think that that was the correct way to go about it.”

Humiliatingly, Roger is mentioned seven times by that name in the rolls in 1310 and 1311. The “serjeants of the peace” had been ordered to bring him before the court, but they’d failed to find him, and consequently he was outlawed. Apparently a court clerk gave him the nickname.

(Paul Booth, “An Early Fourteenth-Century Use of the F-word in Cheshire, 1310–11,” Transactions of the Historic Society of Lancashire and Cheshire 164 [2015], 99–102.)

(πηγή: https://www.futilitycloset.com/2018/04/13/for-what-its-worth-3/ όπου και επιπλέον παραπομπές)


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2018)

Marinos said:


> evidence of a man named “Roger Fuckbythenavele” in the Chester county court plea rolls of 1310:



Να προσθέσω, αν και δεν υπάρχει ετυμολογική ή άλλη σχέση, ότι το _roger_ σαν ρήμα σημαίνει «γαμώ» (με πρώτο παράδειγμα γραπτής χρήσης στο OED από το 1711). 

:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 15, 2018)

Roger that.


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2018)

Στις ΗΠΑ καταδικάστηκε σε φυλάκιση 26χρονη που αποκάλυψε παρεμβάσεις της Ρωσίας στις εκλογές του 2016. Και το όνομα αυτής, *Reality Winner. *

(αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι και στα ονόματα για καριέρα)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2018)

Τα σάιτ τώρα σου λένε αν το όνομά σου είναι offensive: https://twitter.com/natalieweiner/status/1034533245839450113


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2018)

The place where children can be very unlucky with their names


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2018)

Πρόσφατα συνάντησα κάποιον που είχε το περίεργο όνομα Ζενιθ (Zenith). Και δεν ήταν Άραβας.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2018)

A couple who named their baby after Adolf Hitler have been found guilty...


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2018)

Zazula said:


> A couple who named their baby after Adolf Hitler have been found guilty...



Έτσι κουτσουρεμένος που έφτασε εδώ μέσα ο τίτλος, θα έπρεπε να μπει στο νήμα «Τίτλοι αλλαντάλλων». Δεν κρίθηκαν ένοχοι για το όνομα που αποφάσισαν να δώσουν στο παιδί τους, αλλά για τη συμμετοχή τους σε ναζιστική οργάνωση που τέθηκε εκτός νόμου πρόπερσι.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2018)

nickel said:


> Έτσι κουτσουρεμένος που έφτασε εδώ μέσα ο τίτλος, θα έπρεπε να μπει στο νήμα «Τίτλοι αλλαντάλλων». Δεν κρίθηκαν ένοχοι για το όνομα που αποφάσισαν να δώσουν στο παιδί τους, αλλά για τη συμμετοχή τους σε ναζιστική οργάνωση που τέθηκε εκτός νόμου πρόπερσι.


Είναι απ' τα πρόσφατα μαθήματα clickbaiting που 'χω κάνει... :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2018)

Zazula said:


> The place where children can be very unlucky with their names



[...] Use of this name is supposed to be limited. It's supposed to be kept between the namer and the named - a dark reminder to the growing child that one person saw into his or her soul at birth. [...]

Κι εγώ που νόμισα ότι η Ούρσουλα Λεγκέν το είχε βγάλει απ' το μυαλό της... :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2019)

Δεν είναι περίεργο όνομα, απλά είναι χμ, ας πούμε ασυνήθιστα πατριωτικό (αν είσαι Ιταλός) : 
Ο Γάιος Ιούλιος Καίσαρας, δισεγγονός του Μπενίτο Μουσολίνι, σε διαμάχη με το Φέισμπουκ


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 11, 2019)

Ενώ εμείς με τον Παπαδόπουλο δεν έχουμε τέτοια προβλήματα.

Άσχετο, αλλά τι στην ευχή θα πει “a post-fascist who refers to those values in a non-ideological way”; :huh:


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2019)

Νομίζω ότι δεν ξέρει ούτε ο ίδιος ο Γάιος.


----------



## Earion (Apr 12, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Άσχετο, αλλά τι στην ευχή θα πει “a post-fascist who refers to those values in a non-ideological way”; :huh:



That building became the headquarters of a new movement called CasaPound. Over the next 15 years, it would open another 106 centres across Italy. [The leader…] described each new centre as a “territorial reconquest”. Because every centre was self-financing, and because they claimed to “serve the people”, those new centres in turn opened gyms, pubs, bookshops, parachute clubs, diving clubs, motorbike clubs, football teams, restaurants, nightclubs, tattoo parlours and barbershops. CasaPound suddenly seemed everywhere. But it presented itself as something beyond politics: this was “metapolitics”, echoing the influential fascist philosopher Giovanni Gentile, who wrote in 1925 that fascism was “before all else a total conception of life”.

Where the other fascists seemed like throwbacks to the 1930s, CasaPound focused on contemporary causes and staged creative campaigns: in 2006 they hung 400 mannequins all over Rome, with signs protesting about the city’s housing crisis. In 2012, CasaPound militants occupied the European Union’s office in Rome and dumped sacks of coal outside to protest on behalf of Italian miners. Many of their policies looked surprising: they were against immigration, of course, but on the supposedly “progressive” grounds that the exploitation of immigrant labourers represented a return to slavery.

CasaPound argued that because a proportion of immigrants had arrived illegally, their opposition was about legality rather than race.

There was plenty of ideological contortionism. In 2007, CasaPound started describing itself not as fascist, but as estremo centro alto (…), which means “extreme, high centre”. It namechecked improbable influences, such as Che Guevara and the great anarchist singer-songwriters Rino Gaetano and Fabrizio De André.

... the occupied school was called Casa Montag, after the protagonist of the Ray Bradbury novel Fahrenheit 451, Guy Montag. It was the first of many occasions in which CasaPound would confound ideological expectations. Most people read Bradbury’s novel as a critique of an anti-intellectual, totalitarian state, but for the CasaPounders it represented their own oppression by the forces of anti-fascism in Italian politics, who they regarded as metaphorical book-burners. Anticipating the rhetoric of the alt-right, CasaPound claimed to be a space “where debate is free”.

In the entrance hall of their new home, CasaPounders painted a hundred or so surnames in garish colours, suggesting the ideological lineage of their movement. Many were obvious – Mussolini, Oswald Mosley, Nietzsche, the writer and proto-fascist Gabriele D’Annunzio, the Italian fascist philosopher Julius Evola – but many more were bizarre or wishful: Homer, Plato, Dante, Kerouac and even cartoon characters such as Captain Harlock and Corto Maltese. All were men.

The fascist movement that has brought Mussolini back to the mainstream (_The Guardian_, 22 Feb. 2018)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2019)

Πολύ καλός, και στα 47 λεπτά.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2020)

What Does Elon Musk and Grimes’ Baby Name Actually Mean? “*X Æ A-12 Musk*”


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2020)

Zazula said:


> What Does Elon Musk and Grimes’ Baby Name Actually Mean? “*X Æ A-12 Musk*”


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2022)

Unisex Baby Names Are Illegal In These 4 Countries


----------

